# Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press.



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I had to tune a PSE Revenge yesterday, nice little bow for the price but I wouldn't like to try pressing it with any press other than the Bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep the orders coming in guys, don't settle for second best.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Many bow press manufacturers claim their press will press any bow but the Bowa is the only press I have seen that can back up the claim.

This bow is an Oneida Talon, the photo says it all.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Frank can be reached through a PM to DBLlungIT for orders or information on pricing and accessories.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bowa has no problems pressing any Bear bow.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

All Mathews bows can be pressed with the Bowa, this is their Monster.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bowa gives you the option of pressing from the limb tips or below the cams on suitable bows due to the design of the limb contacts.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Quick Draw and Tune Accessory allows the bow to be drawn while pressed making tuning a breeze. No more taking your bow from the press to your draw board to time cams or to set up the timing on arrow rests.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bowa allows anyone to safely tune any bow on the market. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to use it and once you have one you will never need another press ever.
Due to the design being patented you can only buy this style of press through Frank at Buckeye Archery Solutions, if others could copy it they would because it is the ultimate bow press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

To the top for number one bow press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep pressing.


----------



## marc_groleau

Just got a message from Frank S. Mine is on its way. I should have it before Christmas.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

marc_groleau said:


> Just got a message from Frank S. Mine is on its way. I should have it before Christmas.


Wow, your name must have been on the "nice" list, that is a great Christmas present. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## Bad Juju

Are you selling these in Australia?
I am interested in getting one but not if international freight is involved - it makes everything large/heavy too expensive for me - it would double the cost.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Bad Juju said:


> Are you selling these in Australia?
> I am interested in getting one but not if international freight is involved - it makes everything large/heavy too expensive for me - it would double the cost.


I don't sell them, they are only available from the manufacturer in the US, Frank Schneider, his website is at the beginning of this thread.
I bought one from him 3 years ago and even with shipping the cost was less than a simple linear press from an Aussie shop and you really can't compare the two presses.
I bought mine with adjustable bench mounts which saves a little bit of weight and they work really well. Frank will give you a shipping estimate if you message him, his username is DBLlungIT.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bow-a-constrictor is more than just a bow press, it is a complete bow tuning system. That is why many top bow tuners have upgraded to a Bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Have a great 2014 everyone and keep pressing.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hi guys!!! I just found a thread here that i didnt know existed. 

I think AUSSIEDUDE likes his press. He's drawn to safety & versatility. Or it can be said "versatility with safety"

BTW, the limbs are not touching the Bottom Pivot Rod's here. And shouldn't especially when intending to use the QD&T Accessory.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You hit the nail on the head Frank. When I use your press I know that both me and the bow are going to be fine, can't say that about many of the presses out there.


----------



## jobow81

Hey Aussiedude, what all kind of stuff do you bow hunt in AUS? Just curious. Yes folks, it's like trying to stand on top of a mountain in the wilderness trying to tell everyone the truth about Frank's press. IT IS THE BEST PRESS IN THE WORLD PERIOD!!!!


----------



## jobow81

U 2 mate thanks


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jobow81 said:


> Hey Aussiedude, what all kind of stuff do you bow hunt in AUS? Just curious. Yes folks, it's like trying to stand on top of a mountain in the wilderness trying to tell everyone the truth about Frank's press. IT IS THE BEST PRESS IN THE WORLD PERIOD!!!!


Hunting in Australia is restricted to feral animals so basically anything that has gone wild is fair game.
We have hogs in plague proportions, rusa deer, red deer, fallow deer, hog deer, chital deer, Sambar deer, rabbits, foxes, goats, wild dogs, cats, water buffalo, scrub bulls (our most dangerous game, there have been fatalities) and brumbies (wild horses). There are probably more that I can't think of now. Most of our game is available year round but some of the deer have a closed season.


----------



## jobow81

Hog Deer. Man that sounds good. Im wandering if it tastes like ham and venison combined. LOL. Dang sounds like u have enough to keep u busy.


----------



## archeryshooter

I met Frank years ago when he started and he is a straight up guy too


----------



## DBLlungIT

Same bow but older picture & showing - Athens Exceed 300 @ full draw checking can synch. in the previous gen 2 configuration. The difference is that the Gen3 Bypass Accessory starts from behind the Torque Arm instead of in front of it thus adding cycle to the press thereby keeping the Power Bar higher throughout the range of the limbs. A side benefit is that it adds additional strength to this accessory even though it didnt really lack it. One of those strengthening components comes from being able to bond the inside finger to the sleeved carrier instead of it acting alone plus the truss tubing that carries it all is welded across the back of the same sleeve which makes it all work together much better because of the shared strength. Works great and is unchanged again for 2014. 






AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The Quick Draw and Tune Accessory allows the bow to be drawn while pressed making tuning a breeze. No more taking your bow from the press to your draw board to time cams or to set up the timing on arrow rests.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I hope to have updated pictures and even some new video's on my website by spring. 

I did one simple cosmetic change for 2014 and some have already been shipped out with this change. Which is: The Crank End of the Power Bar is now Black so that the Orange Power Bar Tongue shows up quite vividly through the holes. This started out as an accident late last year by me putting those parts in the wrong box to be powder coated. Once i discovered it the power coater wanted to fix it and re-do them. I said "no hold on with that" & slid the typical orange PB Tongue inside the Crank End tubing and told him "don't bother its going to stay this way now". I will soon load a picture of it on this thread unless someone that has this new color config. beats me to it.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> I hope to have updated pictures and even some new video's on my website by spring.
> 
> I did one simple cosmetic change for 2014 and some have already been shipped out with this change. Which is: The Crank End of the Power Bar is now Black so that the Orange Power Bar Tongue shows up quite vividly through the holes. This started out as an accident late last year by me putting those parts in the wrong box to be powder coated. Once i discovered it the power coater wanted to fix it and re-do them. I said "no hold on with that" & slid the typical orange PB Tongue inside the Crank End tubing and told him "don't bother its going to stay this way now". I will soon load a picture of it on this thread unless someone that has this new color config. beats me to it.


I saw a photo of a black and orange Bow-a-constrictor in another thread and it looked good Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Back at ya Tony. You may not have realized it but in the early days getting going you were my go to guy for good sound advise. I appreciated that - so thanks again brother. Hope to see ya again sometime at a tournament or show. 



archeryshooter said:


> I met Frank years ago when he started and he is a straight up guy too


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. I think they look a bit more balanced now with the added contrast on the right side. 




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I saw a photo of a black and orange Bow-a-constrictor in another thread and it looked good Frank.


----------



## 2X Lung

Hello Frank and the rest of the Bow-a Nation! Hope all is well! I've been away from the compound scene for awhile, been shooting traditional only for the last year and a half. My Bow-a has been packed away and I just recently dusted the compound off. Gonna have to re-teach myself everything, lol! What happened to the "Best bow press in the world" thread?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

2X Lung said:


> Hello Frank and the rest of the Bow-a Nation! Hope all is well! I've been away from the compound scene for awhile, been shooting traditional only for the last year and a half. My Bow-a has been packed away and I just recently dusted the compound off. Gonna have to re-teach myself everything, lol! What happened to the "Best bow press in the world" thread?


I was wondering the same thing, seems to have been lost in one of the sites updates. If you haven't used your Bowa for a while then check out Franks new drill adapter, it turns the Bowa into an amazing power press with the addition of a cheap battery drill.


----------



## 2X Lung

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I was wondering the same thing, seems to have been lost in one of the sites updates. If you haven't used your Bowa for a while then check out Franks new drill adapter, it turns the Bowa into an amazing power press with the addition of a cheap battery drill.


That drill adapter looks real slick and I'll have one someday, but first off, I need to get the bypass choker set and the quick draw and tune. Money is a little tight right now, so I'm saving for those first!


----------



## jobow81

The thread I started "the best bow press in the world, bout time", was eliminated by AT because of the massive memory needed to keep it going. Believe me i was pissed. They told me to start another one. Go figure.


----------



## archeryshooter

They do things on here sometimes that are not very nice


----------



## 2X Lung

No doubt! There was a lot of good info in that thread! I read through all those pages before I bought my press and the thing that struck me was, I never read one comment in that thread or anywhere else from someone that had actually used the press, that had something negative to say about it. Not one! Most people that actually used one, just raved about it!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

2X Lung said:


> No doubt! There was a lot of good info in that thread! I read through all those pages before I bought my press and the thing that struck me was, I never read one comment in that thread or anywhere else from someone that had actually used the press, that had something negative to say about it. Not one! Most people that actually used one, just raved about it!


You will never read a negative comment about the Bowa from someone that has used one, the Bowa has no negatives.

I always smile when I read comments from guys that have never used a Bowa comparing it with a simple linear press. That is like comparing a motor scooter with a Porsche.


----------



## DBLlungIT

* Here are my thoughts on that. They killed the other big thread that Baldyhuter started to and I dont particularly like it either but oh well. There was a lot of gen 2 configs in both of those threads and what's gone is gone. I would have preferred it to just be closed vs completely deleted from record. To me that would have been fair, but what do I always say? "Pressing on". 

I have always preferred to let my product sell itself because I feel that is a true test of its value and I will continue to go that route. We've been into the gen 3 for a couple years now and it is holding strong. There is plenty of new ground to turn and customers to earn so we will keep chipping away and earn a new feather in our wings every day. What we have here is a very safe and useful devise that can uniquely hold its own in any personal or pro shop. I cant begin to tell you how many customers that have evolved from various other choices that have been available so I have to say that I truly respect all of the competition selections because those folks generally make highly inspired Bow-A-Constrictor customers and many of you have gone that route yourself, myself included. I just have a different philosophy for a bow pressing device and I believe that it shows in the product that we now have. So, i say again, "Pressing On" * 




jobow81 said:


> The thread I started "the best bow press in the world, bout time", was eliminated by AT because of the massive memory needed to keep it going. Believe me i was pissed. They told me to start another one. Go figure.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> * Here are my thoughts on that. They killed the other big thread that Baldyhuter started to and I dont particularly like it either but oh well. There was a lot of gen 2 configs in both of those threads and what's gone is gone. I would have preferred it to just be closed vs completely deleted from record. To me that would have been fair, but what do I always say? "Pressing on".
> 
> I have always preferred to let my product sell itself because I feel that is a true test of its value and I will continue to go that route. We've been into the gen 3 for a couple years now and it is holding strong. There is plenty of new ground to turn and customers to earn so we will keep chipping away and earn a new feather in our wings every day. What we have here is a very safe and useful devise that can uniquely hold its own in any personal or pro shop. I cant begin to tell you how many customers that have evolved from various other choices that have been available so I have to say that I truly respect all of the competition selections because those folks generally make highly inspired Bow-A-Constrictor customers and many of you have gone that route yourself, myself included. I just have a different philosophy for a bow pressing device and I believe that it shows in the product that we now have. So, i say again, "Pressing On" *



There was a lot of information lost when that thread thread was deleted which is a shame. I would advise anyone interested in the Bow-a-Constrictor to visit Frank's website, https://www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com/BAS/ and have a look at what is available and then try to find someone that has the press and have a go for yourself. 
Anyone that has ever owned or used a Bowa will give glowing reviews on the press because it does everything so well. There is no safer press and no faster press when it comes to pressing and drawing the bow but to really appreciate the press you need to use it. When you do you will see that there is no danger of the bow jumping out and there will be no damage to your bow when you are finished.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Or Nations Finest*

Hi Folks. Meet Matt, a C-130-Crew Chief who ordered from Afghanistan and deserves to be on any Bow-A thread. Thank you for your service to our country Matt!!!


----------



## 2X Lung

Hey Matt! Welcome to the Bow-A-Nation! Thank you for your service to our Country!


----------



## jobow81

Hoo-ya Matt, Welcome to the team. Thanks for your service bro.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Oh what the heck, time for something different*

* Ok its time i cut this picture loose as its a couple years old now. I cant remember how many pounds i was pulling on this riser from that end but I think you can see what it is if you zoom in on the scale but it was only to prove an obvious point. And no - it did absolutely no harm to "my" bow at all. Car makers drive their cars into walls for testing & I have to do things like this for testing purposes on the more extreme max preloaded limb styles. I was going to just keep this shot to myself because most people can look at my press and understand what it means for them in making their bow secure. Can you secure every bow as tight as this? No you cant nor do you need to. You can only if it offers a spot on the riser to either hook under or through. In this case we have both. And for the sake of mentioning, most all max preloaded limb bows have a riser design that you can run the Botton Pivot Rod's through, even the Monster series has it but there is only a few that i recommend it for and mainly for relaxing or reinstalling limbs for the added safety factor. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Same bow. Set up the same way. Understand that the limbs are not touching the Bottom Pivot Rod's in any of these shots because there is always a chance i will take it to full draw during its stay there while pressed. But its a single cam so why would you need to ever do do that? It has an idler and a yoke cable that require tuning just as much as the cam does if not even more. And you can test a fall away rest, check draw length, draw weight, holding weight, check for any stress cracks that you will never find drawing it yourself - things like that. *


----------



## jobow81

HOLLY SMOKES! Talk about a picture being worth a thousand words. OK bow tuners lets see any limb tip only press on the planet try this one. Granted - like Frank said you cant secure every bow like this but here's the kicker, "you don't need to but you can on most if not all of the max preloaded limb style bows". You know, the one's that you hear of growing wings and flying out of limb tip only presses? Yeah those. They are the one's that are iffy and if you want to put a PSE Xforce or Bear Carnage in one of them things and remove the strings and then stick your fingers in there and work on it to install a new set of threads then God love ya, have at it. I value my fingers to much for that maneuver. I can honestly say that I chose the Bow-A for two reasons, safety and versatility. And when I look at this picture and read what Frank said about it I am reassured that he has the safety end of it covered. I already know it is hands down the most versatile press made and worth every penny.


----------



## jobow81

jobow81 said:


> HOLLY SMOKES! Talk about a picture being worth a thousand words. OK bow tuners lets see any limb tip only press on the planet try this one. Granted - like Frank said you cant secure every bow like this but here's the kicker, "you don't need to but you can on most if not all of the max preloaded limb style bows". You know, the one's that you hear of growing wings and flying out of limb tip only presses? Yeah those. They are the one's that are iffy and if you want to put a PSE Xforce or Bear Carnage in one of them things and remove the strings and then stick your fingers in there and work on it to install a new set of threads then God love ya, have at it. I value my fingers to much for that maneuver. I can honestly say that I chose the Bow-A for two reasons, safety and versatility. And when I look at this picture and read what Frank said about it I am reassured that he has the safety end of it covered. I already know it is hands down the most versatile press made and worth every penny.


this was in reference to post #49


----------



## DBLlungIT

here's the picture again. 





jobow81 said:


> HOLLY SMOKES! Talk about a picture being worth a thousand words. OK bow tuners lets see any limb tip only press on the planet try this one. Granted - like Frank said you cant secure every bow like this but here's the kicker, "you don't need to but you can on most if not all of the max preloaded limb style bows". You know, the one's that you hear of growing wings and flying out of limb tip only presses? Yeah those. They are the one's that are iffy and if you want to put a PSE Xforce or Bear Carnage in one of them things and remove the strings and then stick your fingers in there and work on it to install a new set of threads then God love ya, have at it. I value my fingers to much for that maneuver. I can honestly say that I chose the Bow-A for two reasons, safety and versatility. And when I look at this picture and read what Frank said about it I am reassured that he has the safety end of it covered. I already know it is hands down the most versatile press made and worth every penny.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I think it is now safe to say that the Bow-a-constrictor bow press is the only bow press that can press any bow out there. No other press manufacturer has matched Frank's offer to give away a free press to anyone that can provide a bow that he can't press so even though they claim to be able to press any bow they are not willing to stand behind their claim like Frank has.

Some guys are claiming that their press is the safest press but in fact their safety is compromised by their design. No other press offers the safety of the Bowa. I have never seen or heard of a case where anyone or any bow has been hurt while using a Bowa, with other presses accidents do happen

When it comes to versatility the Bowa is also in a class of its own. There is no need to change fingers for different bows and there is no need to remove draw stops to draw any bow with the Bowa. Having a bow lock up because the draw stops weren't replaced will never be an issue with the Bowa. I have also heard that some guys using linear presses have had to completely relax the limbs in order to remove the cam axles, this is not necessary with the Bowa. The Bowa can also be converted into a power press by simply attaching a $20 battery drill.

Speed is also claimed to be better with some other presses but when it comes to actually tuning a bow there is not another press that can even get close to the Bowa. With a Bowa you can remove the cams and check the bearings, change the strings, tie in the peep and check it for rotation, time the rest and tie it in, synchronize the cams, time the cams, adjust for cam lean, check poundage and adjust draw stops ALL while the bow is still pressed. No other press can do that. The time you save in not having to swap your bow from the press to a draw board or in re-configuring your press into a draw board will halve the time it takes to tune your bow. 

The quality of the Bowa can not be beaten either, Frank uses only the best materials and fittings in his press and the powder coating will protect it for life.

Anyone that has dealt with Frank will know what a nice guy he is. He will back his press 100% and is always available to help if you have a question.

I think the question of "what is the best bow press?" is quite simple, no other press is even close to the Bowa.

I have no affiliation or financial interests with Frank or the Bow-a-constrictor, I live on the other side of the world and have never met the guy. I only offer this information because I see many misleading claims and I think people should know the facts before they hand over their hard earned money.


----------



## 2X Lung

Well said, Aussiedude! I totally agree!


----------



## B-Dob

Going to be ordering one very soon!! I am very excited!


----------



## 2X Lung

B-Dob said:


> Going to be ordering one very soon!! I am very excited!


Smart choice that you won't regret!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## leeeastridge

i was lucky and got one as my first press. 
got the draw board attachment with it and I'm so glad i did. i have used it on 3 diff bows to sync and time my cams to my liking. to me the boa really paid for its self when i realized i could press my bow on the tailgate of my truck at the range and then be shooting less then 2 min later . i would be broke if i had to pay someone every time i wanted to tweak and play around with my bow. the boa is the only press i have owned and I'm pretty sure its gonna stay that way. thank you frank for a great and safe product . 

lee. 479-459-2426 or [email protected] 

also if anyone is anywhere close to ft smith arkansas. eastern ok, southern mo, northern tx, i would be happy to let you use my press . i could meet you or you could come by ft smith.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

leeeastridge said:


> i was lucky and got one as my first press.
> got the draw board attachment with it and I'm so glad i did. i have used it on 3 diff bows to sync and time my cams to my liking. to me the boa really paid for its self when i realized i could press my bow on the tailgate of my truck at the range and then be shooting less then 2 min later . i would be broke if i had to pay someone every time i wanted to tweak and play around with my bow. the boa is the only press i have owned and I'm pretty sure its gonna stay that way. thank you frank for a great and safe product .
> 
> lee. 479-459-2426 or [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also if anyone is anywhere close to ft smith arkansas. eastern ok, southern mo, northern tx, i would be happy to let you use my press . i could meet you or you could come by ft smith.



You are lucky you chose the Bowa for your first press, a lot of guys go through a few presses before they realize that there is something better.

The Bow-a-constrictor bow press has design features that put it above all its competition and those features can not be copied by other manufacturers because of copyright laws.

The Bowa is the safest, most versatile bow press available and will also cut the time required to tune your bow.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

Does anyone have a contact number for frank? I emailed him and he replied but i sent another email and never heard back. I am gonna be getting one real soon.


----------



## 2X Lung

frankie_rizzo said:


> Does anyone have a contact number for frank? I emailed him and he replied but i sent another email and never heard back. I am gonna be getting one real soon.


The number on my press is: 330-730-1337


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

frankie_rizzo said:


> Does anyone have a contact number for frank? I emailed him and he replied but i sent another email and never heard back. I am gonna be getting one real soon.


You won't be sorry Frankie, the battery drill attachment and the QD&T accessory really bring the press to life but you can get them later if money is tight.

Frank may have got caught up in the weather, he usually replies to emails and PM's very quickly.


----------



## jobow81

frankie_rizzo said:


> Does anyone have a contact number for frank? I emailed him and he replied but i sent another email and never heard back. I am gonna be getting one real soon.


yah, just call that number, Frank is pretty easy to get a hold of. U won't be sorry for getting this press, i promise.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top for the world's best bow press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ray Knight has posted some great photos of the Bowa, they can be seen on this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep pressing guys.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

No other press compares with the Bowa, try it yourself and you will see why so many guys are upgrading their linear presses.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> No other press compares with the Bowa, try it yourself and you will see why so many guys are upgrading their linear presses.


Plain true. TTT


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top where the Bowa should be.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

For anyone going to the Bowhunting Supershow this weekend you will be able to check out the Bow-A-Constrictor bow press at the Nuts and Bolts stand. Do yourself a favor and drop by and see what all the hype is about.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

If anyone is looking for Frank this weekend you will find him at booth 277 at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus Ohio. If you are looking for a bow press and will accept nothing but the best then bring your bow with you and let Frank show you how a bow should be pressed. Be prepared to be impressed.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## 138104

It may be in this thread somewhere, but does he use all thread or ACME rod?


----------



## DBLlungIT

He uses a high grade of both species. Dealers and heavy tuner guys get the acme, the regular use & weekend users get the SAE. Just because people see acme does not at all mean its good material and I can tell you that standard acme rod is really junk and as soon as i can find better pricing on the high grade acme it will immediately become standard issue but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## cgs1967

Mine is on order and can't wait to get it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Perry24 said:


> It may be in this thread somewhere, but does he use all thread or ACME rod?


As Frank has said he can make the Bowa with either but I really feel it is a non issue with the Bowa. With the Bowa the pressure is applied at the end of the power arms which effectively turns them into levers which greatly reduce the force needed to press the bow. This gives the press a mechanical advantage that puts much less stress on the threaded rod than it does on most other presses. Most other presses use a direct pull to compress the limbs which puts much more stress on the threaded rod and therefore require the use of the Acme rod.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top for the top press.


----------



## bcowette

Can you measure draw length with the draw board attachment?


----------



## DBLlungIT

bcowette said:


> Can you measure draw length with the draw board attachment?


Yes. Here is a list of a lot of what you can perform and many in a single pull with a scale:
Check Draw Length
Check Draw Weight
Check Let Off
Check Cam Synch
Check Timing
Check Cam Lean
Check Fall Away Rest Timing
Check for Squeaks or Noises


----------



## bcowette

DBLlungIT said:


> Yes. Here is a list of a lot of what you can perform and many in a single pull with a scale:
> Check Draw Length
> Check Draw Weight
> Check Let Off
> Check Cam Synch
> Check Timing
> Check Cam Lean
> Check Fall Away Rest Timing
> Check for Squeaks or Noises


I kind of phrased the question wrong. Is there a spot on the press where a ruler can be mounted so draw length will be able to be measured without having to break out a separate tape measure?


----------



## DBLlungIT

At one point I thought about mounting a tape measure up at the pulley head but I kept a tape measure handy anyway for getting ata measurements and I figured that with all of the trays I offer and other spots to put a tape there shouldn't be a problem keeping one within arm's reach. However I did provide a spot to hang a yard stick & the top hole in the Staff was placed there for that. You can put a small S-hook in the hole and it will hang right there or you can take a 3" long piece of 10 or 12 ga copper ground wire and put it thru the hole, center it up and bend it down along side the staff and bend a hook on both sides to hang the yard stick. That way it wont ever pop out. Then there is a spot on either end of the press that you can clip a small tape measure at the top of the brackets that mount the Torque Arms.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> At one point I thought about mounting a tape measure up at the pulley head but I kept a tape measure handy anyway for getting ata measurements and I figured that with all of the trays I offer and other spots to put a tape there shouldn't be a problem keeping one within arm's reach. However I did provide a spot to hang a yard stick & the top hole in the Staff was placed there for that. You can put a small S-hook in the hole and it will hang right there or you can take a 3" long piece of 10 or 12 ga copper ground wire and put it thru the hole, center it up and bend it down along side the staff and bend a hook on both sides to hang the yard stick. That way it wont ever pop out. Then there is a spot on either end of the press that you can clip a small tape measure at the top of the brackets that mount the Torque Arms.



I just keep a simple thin yard stick handy with 1 3/4" removed from the end. It only takes seconds to check the draw length at any stage of the draw and keeps everything simple.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I just keep a simple thin yard stick handy with 1 3/4" removed from the end. It only takes seconds to check the draw length at any stage of the draw and keeps everything simple.


I explained that poorly, the tape is started 1 3/4" from the end so that the 1 3/4" is added to the measurement. It is early morning in Australia.


----------



## DBLlungIT

You explained just fine Mate. Either way gets ya there. 

Our sun is setting and its rising in Aussieland. I'll stop by on my way to the grocery store. We'll shoot a few rounds. lol


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> You explained just fine Mate. Either way gets ya there.
> 
> Our sun is setting and its rising in Aussieland. I'll stop by on my way to the grocery store. We'll shoot a few rounds. lol



That would be nice Frank, then I would get to see if that new bow of yours is any good or just "OK".


----------



## cgs1967

I have my BOWA on order and they are the best presses out in my opinion. Frank is also a great guy that will take good care of anyone that purchases one from him.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I went to leave and i walked in on it exercising - again. lol




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> That would be nice Frank, then I would get to see if that new bow of yours is any good or just "OK".


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> I went to leave and i walked in on it exercising - again. lol


Just like being in its mothers arms.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I have a new Obsession Addiction coming to my stable and will post some pic's as it lands in the BowA.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*A customers textbook loading of his Bear Anarchy.*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> *A customers textbook loading of his Bear Anarchy.*


Those limbs are pretty extreme but the Bowa handles them with ease.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Helper Option Coming*

* This is one of my personal pet peeves that had to get addressed. I plan on making these in both black and orange to give contrast to the Power Bar colors that I have used in the past. For the current color scheme they will be orange.

But it is really nice to have a place to land the strings when your tuning bows. Ask Ray night if he likes the set he has. The production versions may have slightly shortler posts but they will be nice. This option will sell in pairs and I will start a new thread for them when they are ready to go. *


----------



## DBLlungIT

Btw, I failed to introduce its name to ya. Meet the *String Loop Pod. * *In case your wondering - they will work on every Bow-A that was ever shipped out. No exceptions. *





DBLlungIT said:


> * This is one of my personal pet peeves that had to get addressed. I plan on making these in both black and orange to give contrast to the Power Bar colors that I have used in the past. For the current color scheme they will be orange.
> 
> But it is really nice to have a place to land the strings when your tuning bows. Ask Ray night if he likes the set he has. The production versions may have slightly shortler posts but they will be nice. This option will sell in pairs and I will start a new thread for them when they are ready to go. *


----------



## 138104

DBLlungIT said:


> *A customers textbook loading of his Bear Anarchy.*


Is that the base press with the permanent bench mount? Can you post up a picture of the adjustable bench mount? 

I now have 3 bows (1 is mine, 1 for each of my children) in the household and I cannot use my Bowmaster on one of them, so it is time to start saving for a full size press.


----------



## Shaftedone

I got one after seeing it action . It is safe , it can do all types of bows and it's got the draw board built in . This press is the best in my opinion and Frank the owner is great guy to deal with . You won't be disappointed if you get one .


----------



## DBLlungIT

The picture with the Anarchy is the Adjustable Bench Mount sir. 



Perry24 said:


> Is that the base press with the permanent bench mount? Can you post up a picture of the adjustable bench mount?
> 
> I now have 3 bows (1 is mine, 1 for each of my children) in the household and I cannot use my Bowmaster on one of them, so it is time to start saving for a full size press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The adjustable bench mount is a great option for international buyers, it cuts the cost of shipping compared with the free standing stand. It is also a good option if space is an issue.


----------



## jobow81

Love my adj. bench mount.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Just a heads up, Franks great offer of a weeks instruction from Nuts and Bolts with any press purchased will end in a couple of days.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

what offer? this one. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2236222




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Just a heads up, Franks great offer of a weeks instruction from Nuts and Bolts with any press purchased will end in a couple of days.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## ajoh

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The adjustable bench mount is a great option for international buyers, it cuts the cost of shipping compared with the free standing stand. It is also a good option if space is an issue.


Hello Frank,

i thought i post here as i know you are a busy man. after a few set backs i'd now like to talk to you about buying one of your presses
an after talking to Ray Knight an (the above man) aussiedude i know your press is the right one to get i'm also in australia by the way

anyway i'm not sure how you'd like me to contact you so if you could let me know i'd appreciate it.

thank you for your time,
ajoh


----------



## DBLlungIT

From Australia huh? I thought Aussiedude said every household with a bow has to have one. Or maybe he said "should have one" lol. 

Hey I sent you a pm. I'll get you what you need to make an informed decision ok. 




ajoh said:


> Hello Frank,
> 
> i thought i post here as i know you are a busy man. after a few set backs i'd now like to talk to you about buying one of your presses
> an after talking to Ray Knight an (the above man) aussiedude i know your press is the right one to get i'm also in australia by the way
> 
> anyway i'm not sure how you'd like me to contact you so if you could let me know i'd appreciate it.
> 
> thank you for your time,
> ajoh


----------



## ajoh

:lol: yup another damn aussie :lol: i think aussiedude would marry his press if he could :lol: an yeah sounds about right "every bow owner should own one"

pm returned mate been waiting to do this for to long now an now i have the spare cash it's time to contact you bud



DBLlungIT said:


> From Australia huh? I thought Aussiedude said every household with a bow has to have one. Or maybe he said "should have one" lol.
> 
> Hey I sent you a pm. I'll get you what you need to make an informed decision ok.


----------



## DBLlungIT

lol. Yeah he does love his press and I think you will to. I sent the information you need. Thanks for the interest, & thanks to Aussiedude & Ray night for the assistance. 




ajoh said:


> :lol: yup another damn aussie :lol: i think aussiedude would marry his press if he could :lol: an yeah sounds about right "every bow owner should own one"
> 
> pm returned mate been waiting to do this for to long now an now i have the spare cash it's time to contact you bud


----------



## ajoh

i'm sure i will mate. payment is sent.........Thanks Ray Knight an AUSSIEDUDE for the help an advice.....an Thanks Frank i can't wait now :lol: (though i have to)..........woooooooohoooooooooooo :lol:



DBLlungIT said:


> lol. Yeah he does love his press and I think you will to. I sent the information you need. Thanks for the interest, & thanks to Aussiedude & Ray night for the assistance.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ajoh said:


> i'm sure i will mate. payment is sent.........Thanks Ray Knight an AUSSIEDUDE for the help an advice.....an Thanks Frank i can't wait now :lol: (though i have to)..........woooooooohoooooooooooo :lol:



No worries mate. I am presently cruising through Alaska on the Celebrity Millennium, nice ship but not much good for fishing. I could only take limited baggage so the Bowa had to stay at home, the missus is with me though. 

You will love your press, the more you use it the more you will appreciate the advantages it has over any other press on the market.


----------



## richl35

You took the misses and left the Bowa....? You have got to get your priorities straight!


----------



## DBLlungIT

lol. thats good. Still - I'm impressed that your hitting the threads while on your vacation relaxing - like this Monster. lol




richl35 said:


> You took the misses and left the Bowa....? You have got to get your priorities straight!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

richl35 said:


> You took the misses and left the Bowa....? You have got to get your priorities straight!



Yes mate and it was a good decision. On these cold Alaskan nights the missus is even more fun than the Bowa. It was 20deg F at Frazer 2 days ago, and they call it Summer.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep the orders coming in guys, there is nothing to compare with the Bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> lol. thats good. Still - I'm impressed that your hitting the threads while on your vacation relaxing - like this Monster. lol



That is a good photo to show how easy the Bowa can completely relax an extreme past parallel bow like the Monster.


----------



## lunghit

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> No worries mate. I am presently cruising through Alaska on the Celebrity Millennium, nice ship but not much good for fishing. I could only take limited baggage so the Bowa had to stay at home, the missus is with me though.
> 
> You will love your press, the more you use it the more you will appreciate the advantages it has over any other press on the market.


Well I guess your cruise on the Millennium was better than mine. Went to Alaska in August for our 2 week honey moon but that ship broke down before we borded and we were sent home after 5 days.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

lunghit said:


> Well I guess your cruise on the Millennium was better than mine. Went to Alaska in August for our 2 week honey moon but that ship broke down before we borded and we were sent home after 5 days.




A lot of people on our cruise were also on the breakdown cruise but they got lucky this time, perfect weather and no health issues that I am aware of.
It's a shame they don't put some indoor shooting lanes on those cruise ships, I'm sure they would be popular and they could buy a Bowa to keep their bows in tune.


----------



## DBLlungIT

What the??? I never even considered this. A Bow-A on a cruise line? Very interesting for sure. 




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> A lot of people on our cruise were also on the breakdown cruise but they got lucky this time, perfect weather and no health issues that I am aware of.
> It's a shame they don't put some indoor shooting lanes on those cruise ships, I'm sure they would be popular and they could buy a Bowa to keep their bows in tune.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I re tuned all my bows today, not because they needed it but because I wanted to play with the Bowa.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Oh I'm sure your bows needed a tuning hug anyway. lol.

Yes, your Bow-A is good for that to.

Kind of lets em know that with even the tiniest stretch or change - they will all fixed up in no time. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I re tuned all my bows today, not because they needed it but because I wanted to play with the Bowa.


----------



## gad

TTT for the best bowpress in the world !


----------



## DBLlungIT

Correction. I may have had that backwards. Ok I'm dyslexic. Maybe your press needed the tuning hug more that your bows did but you cant do one without the other. 

So, is it 900 degree's there now? Or is it your winter months now? 





DBLlungIT said:


> Oh I'm sure your bows needed a tuning hug anyway. lol.
> 
> Yes, your Bow-A is good for that to.
> 
> Kind of lets em know that with even the tiniest stretch or change - they will all fixed up in no time.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Correction. I may have had that backwards. Ok I'm dyslexic. Maybe your press needed the tuning hug more that your bows did but you cant do one without the other.
> 
> So, is it 900 degree's there now? Or is it your winter months now?


It's freezing down here now Frank. I just spent a couple of days in the mountains and had to use a pair of tweezers to take a leak.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*whats cool for your area? 
In N.E. Ohio we can get down to 20-30 below zero for extended periods. And sometimes we find penguins frozen solid along the road. And some will hitch hike to get a ride in a warn car. lol. *


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> *whats cool for your area?
> In N.E. Ohio we can get down to 20-30 below zero for extended periods. And sometimes we find penguins frozen solid along the road. And some will hitch hike to get a ride in a warn car. lol. *


On the coast where I live the winter nights can get down to about 35deg F but average about 50deg F. Days are 60deg F to 70deg F. In the mountains it can range from 20deg F to 55deg F. Doesn't sound too bad by your standards, maybe I need to harden up a bit.


----------



## DBLlungIT

trust me - I'm getting more and more less tolerant of the cold myself. the bow-a cant help us much on that one, except possibly for helping make us feel warm and fuzzy knowing our bows are tuned and ready to roll at a moments notice. lol.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

A buddy of mine brought his bow around yesterday to get a new set of strings fitted, he was blown away by the quality and function of the Bowa. It seems to be a very common reaction when people see the Bowa at work.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Here is an interesting statistic. I was just notified tonight by my powder coater that the parts for this press run are ready to pick up - and i will do that tomorrow. But there are 8 orders in this run & 5 out of the first 6 are going to Australia. Like I said, interesting stuff right there. Word is getting out, and for what its worth - I am trying to catch up. More to come on that topic very soon. Thanks for the info. and support. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> A buddy of mine brought his bow around yesterday to get a new set of strings fitted, he was blown away by the quality and function of the Bowa. It seems to be a very common reaction when people see the Bowa at work.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Here is an interesting statistic. I was just notified tonight by my powder coater that the parts for this press run are ready to pick up - and i will do that tomorrow. But there are 8 orders in this run & 5 out of the first 6 are going to Australia. Like I said, interesting stuff right there. Word is getting out, and for what its worth - I am trying to catch up. More to come on that topic very soon. Thanks for the info. and support.



No worries Frank, I was talking to another couple of Aussies about your press today so you might have to wait a little longer before you get a break.


----------



## ajoh

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> A buddy of mine brought his bow around yesterday to get a new set of strings fitted, he was blown away by the quality and function of the Bowa. It seems to be a very common reaction when people see the Bowa at work.


not surprising i've been telling guys in the aus bowhunting forum the bowa is the only way to go had to laugh at one dude saying "it was pricey" i put him in in his place lol
as frank knows because i emailed him the link 

btw 1 of those presses frank talks about is mine i'm chewin at the bit to get my grabby hands on it too (once frank emails me with postage payment details) i'm getting a twitch lol
yup aussiedude i lived up to my word an ordered one after my talk with you an frank


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ajoh said:


> not surprising i've been telling guys in the aus bowhunting forum the bowa is the only way to go had to laugh at one dude saying "it was pricey" i put him in in his place lol
> as frank knows because i emailed him the link
> 
> btw 1 of those presses frank talks about is mine i'm chewin at the bit to get my grabby hands on it too (once frank emails me with postage payment details) i'm getting a twitch lol
> yup aussiedude i lived up to my word an ordered one after my talk with you an frank


You won't be sorry, they are a great press and Frank will always help if you have any questions.


----------



## ajoh

woooohooooooooooooo frank gave me notice yesterday my press is ready wooooooohooooooooooo lol

enjoy that beer frank :wink: .............only wish i could come help you out mate (i know aussiedude would be there too with bells on lol)


----------



## DBLlungIT

Lets meet in Sydney soon and i will charter a flight for all my Aussie friends to come and help me and we will build a plane load to take back. We'll call it the "2014 Bow-A/Aussie tour build" 

That'd be a hoot!!! :darkbeer:




ajoh said:


> woooohooooooooooooo frank gave me notice yesterday my press is ready wooooooohooooooooooo lol
> 
> enjoy that beer frank :wink: .............only wish i could come help you out mate (i know aussiedude would be there too with bells on lol)


----------



## Cougar10X

Okay..Aussiedude and several of the others have my interest piqued...I've been contemplating taking the plunge and am on the verge and it's between the Apple, Last Chance, and NOW the bowa...Is the Bowa as good as I'm hearing it is? And, what are the actual advantages over the others listed. What's the price point? How long does it take to build and ship out? Etc...I'm extremely interested now. I'm looking at attending the PSE tech course and potentially a couple others as I'd like to learn more and do more with my archery equipment. A bow press is one the list of first things I need to purchase. So, someone please HELP!!!


----------



## ajoh

Cougar10X said:


> Okay..Aussiedude and several of the others have my interest piqued...I've been contemplating taking the plunge and am on the verge and it's between the Apple, Last Chance, and NOW the bowa...Is the Bowa as good as I'm hearing it is? And, what are the actual advantages over the others listed. What's the price point? How long does it take to build and ship out? Etc...I'm extremely interested now. I'm looking at attending the PSE tech course and potentially a couple others as I'd like to learn more and do more with my archery equipment. A bow press is one the list of first things I need to purchase. So, someone please HELP!!!


part of the answer is Frank is a one man show meaning he builds his presses from scratch an has nothing but pride in what he does it's "only the best will do"
so it's not half assed or "ahh that'll do it's close enough" the bigger companies you named are all about the bottom line ie. "MONEY" get it done cheap as possible
an make $$$ where as frank does it all pretty much alone (sometimes has help for final assembly) 

the other thing with Frank is customer service it's top notch meaning he goes out of his way to help new customers an old (before an after purchase)
all his replies to me have been with in 1 day.... 

think about this Frank is a 1 man band yet he has customers all over the world who recommend him to many, many other people that says something 
for the man. guys like aussiedude an me could of ordered an shipped cheaper presses but thats not what we wanted or are about we wanted QUALITY
an to buy from someone who has an takes pride in the product hence why aussiedude an now me an sooooooooo many others boast about the bowa 
an Frank as a person...


----------



## jays87gn

I agree go with the Bowa its well worth the wait. You will not regret it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Cougar10X said:


> Okay..Aussiedude and several of the others have my interest piqued...I've been contemplating taking the plunge and am on the verge and it's between the Apple, Last Chance, and NOW the bowa...Is the Bowa as good as I'm hearing it is? And, what are the actual advantages over the others listed. What's the price point? How long does it take to build and ship out? Etc...I'm extremely interested now. I'm looking at attending the PSE tech course and potentially a couple others as I'd like to learn more and do more with my archery equipment. A bow press is one the list of first things I need to purchase. So, someone please HELP!!!



Check out this thread on the Bow-a-constrictor 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=Bow-A-Constrictor
It has some great info and plenty of comments from professional tuners who have used most of the other presses out there.

I have just noticed that Frank has posted in the general section that he is going to change the way he takes orders. To take some of the stress out of the process he will be building his presses in run lots and will not be placing them up for sale until they are almost ready to go out. A PM or email to Frank will let you know where he is up to.

As ajoh has mentioned Frank is a stand up guy and his main concern is keeping his customers happy. Unlike many other press manufacturers Frank does not have sponsored "shooting staff", all his advertising comes from word of mouth from happy customers like myself.


----------



## cgs1967

I purchased the Bowa from Frank and went to see his shop and operation before placing my order. He uses top grade material and doesn't skimp on anything. He will not let any press go out his shop door without it being perfect. I own an archery shop and use the Bowa a lot and it always works flawlessly and is so easy to operate. I opted for the attached draw board and is has saved me time and money. I cant recommend this press enough as I truly believe it is the best on the market and Frank stands behind every single press that leaves his shop. The Bowa is made in Ohio so it is made in the USA which is awesome.


----------



## jobow81

ajoh said:


> part of the answer is frank is a one man show meaning he builds his presses from scratch an has nothing but pride in what he does it's "only the best will do"
> so it's not half assed or "ahh that'll do it's close enough" the bigger companies you named are all about the bottom line ie. "money" get it done cheap as possible
> an make $$$ where as frank does it all pretty much alone (sometimes has help for final assembly)
> 
> the other thing with frank is customer service it's top notch meaning he goes out of his way to help new customers an old (before an after purchase)
> all his replies to me have been with in 1 day....
> 
> Think about this frank is a 1 man band yet he has customers all over the world who recommend him to many, many other people that says something
> for the man. Guys like aussiedude an me could of ordered an shipped cheaper presses but thats not what we wanted or are about we wanted quality
> an to buy from someone who has an takes pride in the product hence why aussiedude an now me an sooooooooo many others boast about the bowa
> an frank as a person...


 well said sir


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top.


----------



## ajoh

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Back to the top.


i'll second that an raise this one back up..............


my press is on it's way woooooohoooooooo "does back flip" ..........."ouch s>>t that hurt"............"injured now lets out a shallow wooohooo" :lol:

anyway thank Frank you've been awesome bud even with all my "oi whats going on" emails you're an awesome man mate hope i can buy you a beer or 3
sometime soon in person


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## ajoh

Frank you are the MAN!!!! bowa arrived today save an sound damn mate when you pack something you really!! pack it well my knife got a good workout lol
the workmanship is 2nd to none most definitely worth the wait thank you frank for building me an awesome press!!

anyone who is debating buying one of Franks presses DON'T!! just do it you won't be sorry Frank is awesome to deal with!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ajoh said:


> Frank you are the MAN!!!! bowa arrived today save an sound damn mate when you pack something you really!! pack it well my knife got a good workout lol
> the workmanship is 2nd to none most definitely worth the wait thank you frank for building me an awesome press!!
> 
> anyone who is debating buying one of Franks presses DON'T!! just do it you won't be sorry Frank is awesome to deal with!!




Have fun.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank ya mate!!! Good to hear. Honestly, the packing must be the way it is or bad things happen to my hard work. I cant even imagine how many different hands those boxes go thru before they reach your door step. They have too be packed tough enough to take it. Glad it arrived safe. Enjoy. 





ajoh said:


> Frank you are the MAN!!!! bowa arrived today save an sound damn mate when you pack something you really!! pack it well my knife got a good workout lol
> the workmanship is 2nd to none most definitely worth the wait thank you frank for building me an awesome press!!
> 
> anyone who is debating buying one of Franks presses DON'T!! just do it you won't be sorry Frank is awesome to deal with!!


----------



## ajoh

DBLlungIT said:


> Thank ya mate!!! Good to hear. Honestly, the packing must be the way it is or bad things happen to my hard work. I cant even imagine how many different hands those boxes go thru before they reach your door step. They have too be packed tough enough to take it. Glad it arrived safe. Enjoy.


it had not one "ding" in the press or packaging lol funny because given how far it traveled i thought at least a corner would of got beaten on at some point in the trip

however it was packed like a tank :lol: so doubtful much would of hurt it.....it's pretty much setup now i haven't really pressed either of my bows yet just getting a feel 
for it going slowly an watching your vids an reading everything you sent me Frank (yes still :lol i'm not in that much of a rush anyway now (things happen in life)

i will say i couldn't get over how easy it presses a bow hence why i'm going slow too because it almost felt to easy almost like i was doing something wrong
i know i'm not it's just your design it's so damn easy to wind the handle :lol: i see why you told me be careful because it would be easy to over press a bow
if you don't watch what you are doing.

anyway thank you Frank for a truly awesome press i'm more than happy with it mate!


----------



## gad

ajoh said:


> it had not one "ding" in the press or packaging lol funny because given how far it traveled i thought at least a corner would of got beaten on at some point in the trip
> 
> however it was packed like a tank :lol: so doubtful much would of hurt it.....it's pretty much setup now i haven't really pressed either of my bows yet just getting a feel
> for it going slowly an watching your vids an reading everything you sent me Frank (yes still :lol i'm not in that much of a rush anyway now (things happen in life)
> 
> i will say i couldn't get over how easy it presses a bow hence why i'm going slow too because it almost felt to easy almost like i was doing something wrong
> i know i'm not it's just your design it's so damn easy to wind the handle :lol: i see why you told me be careful because it would be easy to over press a bow
> if you don't watch what you are doing.
> 
> anyway thank you Frank for a truly awesome press i'm more than happy with it mate!


The plain true. The very best bowpress ever made.


----------



## Gowings10

Well receive my bow a the other day, not sure I really care for it; it makes things WAY to easy Didn't have to fight or worry about anything. It didn't take long to assemble it, actually took longer to open the package and remove all the wrap that was on it for protection, and was SUPER easy to set up for my bow. All I can say is wow. Great press, Frank Thank you very much!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Glad you like it sir. I'm here if you need anything. Enjoy. 




Gowings10 said:


> Well receive my bow a the other day, not sure I really care for it; it makes things WAY to easy Didn't have to fight or worry about anything. It didn't take long to assemble it, actually took longer to open the package and remove all the wrap that was on it for protection, and was SUPER easy to set up for my bow. All I can say is wow. Great press, Frank Thank you very much!


----------



## ajoh

DBLlungIT said:


> I'm here if you need anything.


an this ^^ is another reason why i'll always recommend Frank an his bow-a press to anyone that'll listen if they don't i'll kick there knees in untill they do :lol:


----------



## mr_matty

How do you call this guy for questions or other problems there's no phone # on his web site?


----------



## X-file

mr_matty said:


> How do you call this guy for questions or other problems there's no phone # on his web site?


Email or pm him. Leave your phone number and I am sure he will be in contact with. Just a great guy


----------



## mr_matty

Yes I was in contact with Frank and he did respond. And was great guy to talk to! Thanks Frank


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Many press manufacturers are tweaking their designs to make them more user and bow friendly which is admirable but none of them offer the safety and functionality of the Bow-a-constrictor. The Bowa is hand made in America using only the best quality steel and fittings, the process takes a bit of time but the wait is well worth it. Once you have a Bowa you will never need another press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> The plain true. The very best bowpress ever made.


Yep.


----------



## gad

Everyday using it. Haven´t found a bow or even a crossbow it can´t handle !


----------



## DBLlungIT

I have had several guys buy it intent on finding a "compound" bow or xbow that it wont work on. And that's really not a bad thing. 





gad said:


> Everyday using it. Haven´t found a bow or even a crossbow it can´t handle !


----------



## DBLlungIT

By the end of the year i pan to do a video debuting an entirely new accessory for the gen 2 & 3 Bow-A. I'm still working on catching up with orders though. And there will be no hunting for me until i do catch up.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> By the end of the year i pan to do a video debuting an entirely new accessory for the gen 2 & 3 Bow-A. I'm still working on catching up with orders though. And there will be no hunting for me until i do catch up.


Hard to believe any accessory will improve the Bowa Frank but I'm sure anything you come up with will be game changing.

Good to hear the word is getting out about the Bowa and the orders are coming in but eating into hunting time is not so good. Make sure you do have a bit of down time when you catch up mate.


----------



## hoyt fo life555

Eight weeks and still waiting, on my press. Much longer I will be asking for refund.


----------



## ajoh

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Eight weeks and still waiting, on my press. Much longer I will be asking for refund.


you do realize frank is one man that builds his presses from start to finish by him self ? be patient he is doing the best he can to fill orders as fast as he humanly can


----------



## hoyt fo life555

I under stand that, and feel that I am being patient. Was told 4 weeks then 6 weeks then ? Card was charged at time of order, most times card is not charged until item is shipped. 930.00 is a lot 
of money to me, to lose. I dont know this guy but I am trusting him to deliever. Been borrowing a press from a friend and told him I would have it back to him in 6 weeks so now he needs it back. 
So now not only am I in a bind but I have but others in one also. And yes I do (hope) think this is the best press, as to why Iam waiting, if not believe me I would have canceled some time ago.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Here is the situation. I am in construction besides my archery business. To make a long story short i have avoided out of town work for the seven years i have been doing this so that i can stay close to my own business. Each year it got that much more important that i stayed closer and closer to my own business as each year the demand grew a lot. On July 7th I accepted a large project at a new company to leave the company I was with. This project was in another state but within 102 miles from my house. I figured that if i could get some weekend help i could keep the flow going along with whatever I could accomplish during the week but the person i had to help me got put on 6 - 10 hr days which made him unavailable for helping me out. Well somehow i kept some progress going and I managed to get 6 orders to the powder coater and i got those back and i figured i could get them out during the week. Well with final inspections at my project and long days i was unable to get that done. I only got two orders of the 6 shipped out and that was on Friday. So, Monday/Tuesday I will have 4 more orders going out. Then I have 6 more orders to fabricate and those will begin during the week. On the bright side I will be on a new project that is close to home now and I will be able to devote more time into catching up and finally getting even. This is why i had to initiate the order freeze but I have been fighting that for two years now anyway. With the increase in demand it is something I had to do regardless of the out of town project i was on. 

Going forward I will do a short run to get them to the powder coater sooner and cut the turn around. I believe that will get you your order "hoyt fo life 555" and i sincerely apologize for any inconvenience the wait has caused you. I made a mistake by taking on this out of town project but its behind me now and i want nothing more than to get caught up 100%. Something that has not happened for several years now. Then I will take a couple weeks to finally do some hunting. So, I still have a very long day ahead of me so I better get rolling. Lunch is over & people need their machines.


----------



## ajoh

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I under stand that, and feel that I am being patient. Was told 4 weeks then 6 weeks then ? Card was charged at time of order, most times card is not charged until item is shipped. 930.00 is a lot
> of money to me, to lose. I dont know this guy but I am trusting him to deliever. Been borrowing a press from a friend and told him I would have it back to him in 6 weeks so now he needs it back.
> So now not only am I in a bind but I have but others in one also. And yes I do (hope) think this is the best press, as to why Iam waiting, if not believe me I would have canceled some time ago.


i'll tell you this Frank is probably the most honest guy i've dealt with an the last thing he'll ever do is take someones money an not follow through, he doesn't make a living 
by selling his presses it is more the fact he loves archery/bowhunting an believes people deserve the best products.

just be patient it's worth the wait believe me 1 man can only do so much an he has to eat an sleep at some point in 24hrs :lol: ...........
look at my location i waited longer than you an still brought Frank a beer (i swear Frank you should of had more than 1 mate :lol..........

anyway hoyt fo life i seriously hope you do understand because i can't express enough how awesome Franks press is an how much of a 
great man he is so i hope you are willing to be patient enough to wait for this one man to do what he needs to do he WON'T!!! screw you.....


----------



## X-file

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I under stand that, and feel that I am being patient. Was told 4 weeks then 6 weeks then ? Card was charged at time of order, most times card is not charged until item is shipped. 930.00 is a lot
> of money to me, to lose. I dont know this guy but I am trusting him to deliever. Been borrowing a press from a friend and told him I would have it back to him in 6 weeks so now he needs it back.
> So now not only am I in a bind but I have but others in one also. And yes I do (hope) think this is the best press, as to why Iam waiting, if not believe me I would have canceled some time ago.


I initially felt the same way on mine. It did take several weeks longer to get my press. But tell you what it was well worth the wait. The press is perfect. When I received it I was amazed as to how well it was packaged and each piece was had hand written tape on it with the part description for easy assembly. Frank has also been great in post purchase support. Even if it was just a general question. Name another bow press manufacturer that will do that for you. I am so glad I waited and if you wait long enough you will see for yourself what I am talking about. Good luck


And Frank, thanks again looking forward to seeing what the new toy to go with it will be


----------



## hoyt fo life555

I am waiting , I dont trust folks in this day and age, a hand shake means nothing, even a signed agreement means nothing.I have a lot of money tied up in this and all I have to go by is what is said on this sight. Believe me, I trust he will deliever, or I would have asked for a refund. I have talked to Frank and
understand he is very busy and am willing to wait a while longer. I do think he makes a great product and that is the reason I will wait. I just wish I would have knowen of the delay and I could have done
things on my end to not put my self and others in a bind due to it, thats all. I will work around it.


----------



## cgs1967

Y


hoyt fo life555 said:


> I am waiting , I dont trust folks in this day and age, a hand shake means nothing, even a signed agreement means nothing.I have a lot of money tied up in this and all I have to go by is what is said on this sight. Believe me, I trust he will deliever, or I would have asked for a refund. I have talked to Frank and
> understand he is very busy and am willing to wait a while longer. I do think he makes a great product and that is the reason I will wait. I just wish I would have knowen of the delay and I could have done
> things on my end to not put my self and others in a bind due to it, thats all. I will work around it.


Frank is working his butt off trying to fill orders. Frank will deliver on your press and if he doesn't I will give you your money back. Remember you are buying a custom piece of equipment with custom options that must be made. Anything custom you purchase is paid for up front. I use this Bowa in my archery shop and it is the best press I've ever used hands down. It will be worth the weight so hang in there.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I under stand that, and feel that I am being patient. Was told 4 weeks then 6 weeks then ? Card was charged at time of order, most times card is not charged until item is shipped. 930.00 is a lot
> of money to me, to lose. I dont know this guy but I am trusting him to deliever. Been borrowing a press from a friend and told him I would have it back to him in 6 weeks so now he needs it back.
> So now not only am I in a bind but I have but others in one also. And yes I do (hope) think this is the best press, as to why Iam waiting, if not believe me I would have canceled some time ago.



It is understandable that you would be a little frustrated waiting for your press but I can assure you that Frank will get it to you as quick as is humanly possible. Your money could not be safer and when the press arrives you will be so happy with it that the wait will be forgotten.

Frank realizes that the present system is not ideal, that is why he has changed the way orders will be taken in the future. The one thing that Frank won't do is lower his standards of construction to speed up the process. When you get your press it will be the last press you will ever buy.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## gad

Best bowpress in the world, TTT !


----------



## CarbonWarrior

Planning on ordering one soon... but, I'm sure I'll have to wait till Frank has gotten in some hunting time. Custom work is hard to wait for... I know this. Just ask Bill at Ultimate Finishers how much of a pain in the ***** I can be... I feel bad he had to deal with me like that. But, now that I have a feel for the type of quality craftsmanship comes from builders on here... I understand the wait.
Frank, I'll be in touch. We'll iron out details soon.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

CarbonWarrior said:


> Planning on ordering one soon... but, I'm sure I'll have to wait till Frank has gotten in some hunting time. Custom work is hard to wait for... I know this. Just ask Bill at Ultimate Finishers how much of a pain in the ***** I can be... I feel bad he had to deal with me like that. But, now that I have a feel for the type of quality craftsmanship comes from builders on here... I understand the wait.
> Frank, I'll be in touch. We'll iron out details soon.




Frank has a lot going on at the moment but when he catches up he will look after you. 

Having to wait a bit is one of the downsides of buying hand made custom items but the quality difference over mass produced is well worth the wait.


----------



## DBLlungIT

sounds good brother! you know how to find me. thanks for the interest. 




CarbonWarrior said:


> Planning on ordering one soon... but, I'm sure I'll have to wait till Frank has gotten in some hunting time. Custom work is hard to wait for... I know this. Just ask Bill at Ultimate Finishers how much of a pain in the ***** I can be... I feel bad he had to deal with me like that. But, now that I have a feel for the type of quality craftsmanship comes from builders on here... I understand the wait.
> Frank, I'll be in touch. We'll iron out details soon.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

With all the new bows coming out it is nice to know that the Bowa will press them all and do it safely.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I bet Santa is busy tuning up all the bows he is giving out this Christmas, I heard it on good authority that he uses a Bow-a-constrictor bow press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yeah he wants me to offer it in carbon fiber because I guess its pretty cold there. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I bet Santa is busy tuning up all the bows he is giving out this Christmas, I heard it on good authority that he uses a Bow-a-constrictor bow press.


----------



## Supermag1

If I remember correctly, earlier this fall you said something about suspending taking any orders and then just selling them as you got a batch made up. Is this still the case or are you still taking orders?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Supermag1 said:


> If I remember correctly, earlier this fall you said something about suspending taking any orders and then just selling them as you got a batch made up. Is this still the case or are you still taking orders?


Hi Supermaq, yes you are correct, Frank has frozen orders until he catches up. When he gets on top of things he will be preparing a batch of bow presses to the almost completed stage then he will start to take orders again. He is doing this so that the lead time between ordering and receiving your press will be greatly reduced. Keep watching here for an announcement or contact Frank via PM, email or phone for an update.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Yes, what Aussiedude said. I am working on devising a better battle plan so these puppies can roll out in a more timely manner. Its going to be better for everyone. And i will have a pleasant surprise for everyone. Ok ok I use to have one anyway. But now I will have - well - two of them. At this point they will both be options*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## BoiseBound

Ttt - can't wait to order one in the new year


----------



## gad

TTT. The best bowpress in the world is still on top for the years to come.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

BoiseBound said:


> Ttt - can't wait to order one in the new year


It is hard to be patient but the wait will be worth it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> TTT. The best bowpress in the world is still on top for the years to come.


You got that right mate.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You got that right mate.


YEP. Doing the right thing....repeating.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The more I use this press the more I like it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Just a couple of maintenance tips.
It is a good idea to put a dab of grease on the threaded rod occasionally. The design of the Bowa is such that there is not too much stress on the thread and a bit of grease keeps it working smoothly.
For the guys that have the Quick Draw and Tune Accessory on their Bowa a quick spray with some silicone spray around the pulleys will keep them spinning smooth and quiet.


----------



## tered

I ordered my press can not come quick enough. Started to build strings and i found this press on AT and the truth is from what everyone said this was the press for my bow and crossbow. Frank has been great. Sure is swamped but with the press that is just awsome.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

tered said:


> I ordered my press can not come quick enough. Started to build strings and i found this press on AT and the truth is from what everyone said this was the press for my bow and crossbow. Frank has been great. Sure is swamped but with the press that is just awsome.


You have made a great choice, the wait will be worth it. Frank will get it to you as quick as he can and then the fun starts. I have a bow in my Bowa right now while the new strings are in the stretcher.


----------



## gad

Been a long time out of the AT forum, cause I was too busy mounting, unmounting, changing strings on several bow models and brands latelly. All of them of course made with the very best bow press in the world, the Bow - A - Constrictor.

TTT


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> Been a long time out of the AT forum, cause I was too busy mounting, unmounting, changing strings on several bow models and brands latelly. All of them of course made with the very best bow press in the world, the Bow - A - Constrictor.
> 
> TTT




Yep, you can't go wrong with a Bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top.


----------



## SkudMissile

What is the current lead time for a press, floor stand, and quick draw and tune system?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

SkudMissile said:


> What is the current lead time for a press, floor stand, and quick draw and tune system?


Send Frank a PM or call the number on his website, getting the info from the horses mouth is the way to go.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Plenty of good info on the Bowa in this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=wow+bow-a-constrictor


----------



## crazy4hunting

Any word on new things frank has come up with? I know he's always thinking lol. Just wondering if there's some upgrades or acc I would want.


----------



## crazy4hunting

I also add, anyone thinking of this press will be super happy. I've completely taken down an elite gto, e32, xpedition xcentrics, bowtech rpm. These are just the ones I've fully relaxed. The list of ones worked on is rather lengthy lol.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

crazy4hunting said:


> Any word on new things frank has come up with? I know he's always thinking lol. Just wondering if there's some upgrades or acc I would want.



Watch this space! Frank is not the sort of guy to rest on his laurels, I'm sure he will have something up his sleeve.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still pressing.


----------



## gad

2 bows a week at my home based bow shop. Everytime, bow a constrictor shines.


----------



## crazy4hunting

Mine is still rockin. Xcentrics 7, Hoyt nitrum turbo, no problem


----------



## crazy4hunting

Here's a rpm fully relaxed. No issues


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

crazy4hunting said:


> Here's a rpm fully relaxed. No issues
> View attachment 2240362



You really appreciate the advantages of the Bowa when you tear a bow down.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best bow press available.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nice to see. Thanks for posting. 




crazy4hunting said:


> Here's a rpm fully relaxed. No issues
> View attachment 2240362


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just a general safety tip/reminder here to back out the limb bolts a good 8 turns prior to relaxing limbs on all max preloaded limb bows especially. Same when re-assembling. You very well may have here i cant tell because its so black and dark in that area but this keeps the process a lot easier, safer & builds in some forgiveness. Also - always be cognitive of the ata that your working with. Keep safely pressin on out there guys. *Happy 4th!!!*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Very good tip Frank, safety is obviously very high on your agenda.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes sir. It's #1.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I still haven't found a bow that can't be pressed easily in my Bowa, design and engineering at its best.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## Tony219er

Frank, did you ever figure anything out to allow the riser to naturally pivot like it would when a person draws a bow to help aid in getting better, more accurate cam synchronization results while using the Quick Draw attachment? I ask this because when you synchronize the cams on certain bows while the riser is "pinned" in place (two points of contact) and can't naturally pivot you won't get accurate readings......especially on an OD Binary cam system and the Mathews Monster/Chill dual cam systems. 

With that said they're generally not that far off, maybe 1-2 twists out of sync which isn't bad but less tweaking= time saved, and time= $$$$

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I have noticed no difference in the results when syncing cams with my draw board and the Quick draw accessory on my Bowa. Frank even made a video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkAD_D0XF8 using an Invasion CPX with the OD binary cam system which clearly showed there is no difference. If you are having problems it may be with your draw board.


----------



## Tony219er

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I have noticed no difference in the results when syncing cams with my draw board and the Quick draw accessory on my Bowa. Frank even made a video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkAD_D0XF8 using an Invasion CPX with the OD binary cam system which clearly showed there is no difference. If you are having problems it may be with your draw board.


Thanks for your reply. Trust me man my Hooter Shooter is as close to a human being as a draw board gets. A couple of my friends who do a lot of tuning work have the same results with the same bows. Frank and I spoke about this a year or so ago and he told me he was working on an accessory to make it more accurate. If I have time I will take a video clip of the differences.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I do have a devise, but I quit using it because i haven't found a bow that ever showed me anything different. After we talked back then i did make the bracket and like Aussiedude said its the one in the video i did. But no problem man I would be happy to send you one to try out. You string builders run into a whole lot of bows and you can't really have to many tools at your disposal. Let me say this though for the sake of fairness. I discovered something that some guys (& not necessarily yourself) may not realize and its real easy to over look. When you put on a new set of threads - yes its nice to take it straight right up to full draw to check cam sync. But unless you shoot the bow to set the strings in good with a few shots you may not always get a consistent reading from one sync check to another right off. I found that its often the control cable of a cam & 1/2 system because it run's up & over the bottom cam and hook's on way inside the cam. Thats where some slack can be hiding to give you inconsistent readings. On the Overdrive Binaries there is a little on both the string loop ends and the cables because of the way they pivot around on one post to hook on another one. On a single cam its the string that can hide the slack because it routes around the bottom cam like the control cable does on the can & 1/2's. I realized this while using this bracket in conventional mode & single point contact at the grip and installing new strings. You'll see what i mean once you throw the bracket on there. And like myself your gonna think what the heck, Im puling from the grip on this rig with a new set of threads - i sync'd the cam's, messed with it a little out of the press then took it to a draw machine and it shows something different. Without this bracket a tech would be blaming the Bow-A's QD&T for inconsistency. 

Here is another story that happened and to me its kind of funny. A buddy brings his CPXL over after he had new threads put on and was shooting but it obviously needed some fine tuning done. So i asked him if he had them cam's synch'd and the pre lean set. He said both were done and should be dead on because he watched the guy set it up and the cams were spot on & hitting at the same time. I said lets go dbl check it. As i was putting it in my press and hooking up to the QD&T he said "oh hey my dude said never check timing with the double contact point on the riser like that because its not the right way to do it". I said ok, well just watch and i will not move a single thread unless you say fix it. I took it to full draw and it was off. He said see - told ya. I laughed and said ok lets try something else. I hooked up to my single point bracket and it showed the exact same thing. I said well you better take it back and have him fix it now that its shot in good. He said ok you win - fix it for me ok. I did and I checked it against the single point bracket again and synch. read the same thing. But again, if your a string maker and work on a whole lot of different bow's there is nothing wrong having a built in devise to dbl check against. For me it was a confidence builder on the QD&T so thats why I just took it off. 




Tony219er said:


> Thanks for your reply. Trust me man my Hooter Shooter is as close to a human being as a draw board gets. A couple of my friends who do a lot of tuning work have the same results with the same bows. Frank and I spoke about this a year or so ago and he told me he was working on an accessory to make it more accurate. If I have time I will take a video clip of the differences.


----------



## Tony219er

DBLlungIT said:


> I do have a devise, but I quit using it because i haven't found a bow that ever showed me anything different. After we talked back then i did make the bracket and like Aussiedude said its the one in the video i did. But no problem man I would be happy to send you one to try out. You string builders run into a whole lot of bows and you can't really have to many tools at your disposal. Let me say this though for the sake of fairness. I discovered something that some guys (& not necessarily yourself) may not realize and its real easy to over look. When you put on a new set of threads - yes its nice to take it straight right up to full draw to check cam sync. But unless you shoot the bow to set the strings in good with a few shots you may not always get a consistent reading from one sync check to another right off. I found that its often the control cable of a cam & 1/2 system because it run's up & over the bottom cam and hook's on way inside the cam. Thats where some slack can be hiding to give you inconsistent readings. On the Overdrive Binaries there is a little on both the string loop ends and the cables because of the way they pivot around on one post to hook on another one. On a single cam its the string that can hide the slack because it routes around the bottom cam like the control cable does on the can & 1/2's. I realized this while using this bracket in conventional mode & single point contact at the grip and installing new strings. You'll see what i mean once you throw the bracket on there. And like myself your gonna think what the heck, Im puling from the grip on this rig with a new set of threads - i sync'd the cam's, messed with it a little out of the press then took it to a draw machine and it shows something different. Without this bracket a tech would be blaming the Bow-A's QD&T for inconsistency.
> 
> Here is another story that happened and to me its kind of funny. A buddy brings his CPXL over after he had new threads put on and was shooting but it obviously needed some fine tuning done. So i asked him if he had them cam's synch'd and the pre lean set. He said both were done and should be dead on because he watched the guy set it up and the cams were spot on & hitting at the same time. I said lets go dbl check it. As i was putting it in my press and hooking up to the QD&T he said "oh hey my dude said never check timing with the double contact point on the riser like that because its not the right way to do it". I said ok, well just watch and i will not move a single thread unless you say fix it. I took it to full draw and it was off. He said see - told ya. I laughed and said ok lets try something else. I hooked up to my single point bracket and it showed the exact same thing. I said well you better take it back and have him fix it now that its shot in good. He said ok you win - fix it for me ok. I did and I checked it against the single point bracket again and synch. read the same thing. But again, if your a string maker and work on a whole lot of different bow's there is nothing wrong having a built in devise to dbl check against. For me it was a confidence builder on the QD&T so thats why I just took it off.


Hey Frank thanks for the reply, my comment was posted with all due respect and I hope it wasn't taken out of context as a dig at you or the press because it wasn't.....just sharing my experiences and possibly some constructive criticism. In all honesty the differences I have seen haven't been a build deal because like you said the tuning doesn't stop there and there's always tweaks to be made. I was more the less curious if others had experienced it or if you had come up with a better mousetrap attachment. The Bowa is an excellent press and nothing compares when doing full tear downs and assemblies, but IMO there's always room for improvement.


----------



## DBLlungIT

No sir i didn't take it as a dig at all I took it for what it is. Hey your a string maker and you have a good following and you try to stay at the top of your game. To do that you try to employ the best tools that you feel work best for you and I can respect that. I still get to tune a lot of bows for people and i see a lot of different models which enables me to stay up with what is out there whether new or old. Its just something I need to do. String makers are a group of guys that always look for ways to improve & I think most all of us do that relative to our own craft or at what we do so that's a good thing. Just be cognitive of what I said above because a set of new threads not set in good can play games with a tuner regardless what your using to draw the bow but i realize you probably deal with that on a regular basis. So your right - and I'm always looking for ways to improve, having that bracket on my press showed me that drawing bows in the Bow-A has never forced me to take a single cable off to re-twist "if the string set was shot/set in". If its not set it good nothing you do tuning wise can be set & forget. But i also realize that it can be hard to see that unless you have it on the press to grow the kind of confidence with it that I have. I will whip up your "Mouse Trap" (lol) this weekend ole buddy and I'm happy to do it.


----------



## Tony219er

DBLlungIT said:


> No sir i didn't take it as a dig at all I took it for what it is. Hey your a string maker and you have a good following and you try to stay at the top of your game. To do that you try to employ the best tools that you feel work best for you and I can respect that. I still get to tune a lot of bows for people and i see a lot of different models which enables me to stay up with what is out there whether new or old. Its just something I need to do. String makers are a group of guys that always look for ways to improve & I think most all of us do that relative to our own craft or at what we do so that's a good thing. Just be cognitive of what I said above because a set of new threads not set in good can play games with a tuner regardless what your using to draw the bow but i realize you probably deal with that on a regular basis. So your right - and I'm always looking for ways to improve, having that bracket on my press showed me that drawing bows in the Bow-A has never forced me to take a single cable off to re-twist "if the string set was shot/set in". If its not set it good nothing you do tuning wise can be set & forget. But i also realize that it can be hard to see that unless you have it on the press to grow the kind of confidence with it that I have. I will whip up your "Mouse Trap" (lol) this weekend ole buddy and I'm happy to do it.


Hey Frank I appreciate the offer and I know you're extremely busy so please do not take time out to build my special mousetrap lol, plus I sold my Bowa (something I'm sure I'll regret) so it wouldn't help me at this point. That said I am sure if you offered it as an attachment for the press it would sell and sell well, especially to the guys who use the QD&T as their primary means of checking cam synchronization.

Take care and good luck this season, I'm sure I'll be back to buy another Bowa but my curiousity gets the best of me and I have to try out new contraptions!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I really need to get a couple new video's done. One will be on simply tearing down a bow. I also have one planned on cam shimming. Something that I have been doing a whole lot more with in the past couple year's than years previous. The Bow-A has been a absolute God send with this. The video will especially assist guys getting started with some helpful methods & tips to save the frustration that can come from this little task. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Another one for the Bowa library, this time an Oneida Kestral. I would like to know what the guy was drinking when he designed this bow, a cross between a recurve and a compound that is actually much more complicated than a compound without the fine tune ability. Good to know that whatever someone dreams up the Bowa can press it.


----------



## Blackeagle1

Not a good idea to put an Oneida in a press like that. Could very well damage bow.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Blackeagle1 said:


> Not a good idea to put an Oneida in a press like that. Could very well damage bow.


It was just relaxed enough to install a peep, perfectly safe in a Bowa but I wouldn't even consider trying it with any other press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Another Onida for the library. Very nice. As for any fear of damage, i think there is a bit more clearance between the Bottom Pivot Rods, riser & limbs than the picture allows us to see. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Spring has sprung in Australia, the Bowa is getting a work out fine tuning my weapons of choice as well as a few others. This Fallow buck was taken with a heart shot after a successful spot and stalk, all easy with a well tuned bow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Awesome. Very nice Aussiedude! The fruits of your labor. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Thanks Frank. Just have to find his antlers now, he would have dropped them in the last month.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just wanting my customers (whether dealers or private guys) to know this is coming available real soon.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Quality shims are very hard to find Frank, yours look real good. With 8 different sizes you should have all bows covered.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

For those of you that speak with Frank often do you know if he is currently making and selling his bow press? I am looking at purchasing one. Sent him an email also. Any info would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

frankie_rizzo said:


> For those of you that speak with Frank often do you know if he is currently making and selling his bow press? I am looking at purchasing one. Sent him an email also. Any info would be great. Thanks in advance


Frank is still selling his press's but he also has a regular job so it may take a day for him to get back to you. You will get a response to a PM quite quickly and he will fill you in on the current prices and lead times.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Anyone that buys a bow press must be pretty serious about working on and tuning their bows. Up until now obtaining axle shims in sufficient sizes to make fine adjustments to centershot has been just about impossible, Frank has changed that by offering shim kits made from quality materials that provide a large range of sizes. This is copied from a post in the general section.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010


It's Time To Order
Ok boys we are there. The first 25 orders can ship on Friday. Another 75 orders can roll out On Monday if needed. Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Please do not send as personal or gift. 

Things i need to know:

1 - What you are ordering. ie; small or large shim pack or single or double order of E-cips. Shim kits will be sealed and ready for labels.

2 - Contact info. A phone number would be nice just for any questions but I have to have a good address and a valid email is ideal because sometimes the pay-pal email is not the correct contact email. If you are using a friend or family member's paypal it is vital that i have "your" contact information.

3 - For International order please contact me at [email protected]

4 - For ccard orders please email me at [email protected]

Pricing: 

$ 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit which will include 25ea of 8 shim sizes & E-clips

$ 75.00 tyd Large shim kit which will include 50ea of 8 shim sizes & E-clips

$ 6.00 tyd per 25ea E-clips up to 75ea 

Note: The plan is to have all of this on my website but it will be started here for right now.


----------



## mitchel_adrian

cool


----------



## bowshooter73

Anyone had one of the new UltraFlex Hoyts in the press yet?


----------



## B-Dob

I'm about to order a press.. I have been wanting one for a few years now. Time to bite the bullet. Hopefully, in a few weeks as an early Christmas present.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

B-Dob said:


> I'm about to order a press.. I have been wanting one for a few years now. Time to bite the bullet. Hopefully, in a few weeks as an early Christmas present.


You will be very happy with it. Might pay to drop Frank a PM to find out the lead time for his press, things can be a bit hectic this time of year.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press for the serious bow tuner.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*update to post 243 on shims*

*New Shim Kits Are Here!!! 8 Sizes

Pricing Details:


Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010

Shim Sizes are:
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> *New Shim Kits Are Here!!! 8 Sizes
> 
> Pricing Details:
> 
> 
> Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.
> 
> * Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.
> 
> Please do not send funds as personal or gift.
> 
> * For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]
> 
> Pricing:
> * 45.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $55.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality
> 
> * 75.00 tyd Large shim kit///$85.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 7 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 30ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010
> 
> Shim Sizes are:
> .020
> .032
> .040
> .062
> .080
> .093
> .125
> .187*




Great looking shims Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Merry Christmas and happy pressing.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes indeed! Merry Christmas *to all you super tuners out there!!!*


----------



## jobow81

Happy new year Frank!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

God bless


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Frank will be at the ATA Show with his press, good chance to see why it is considered by many top tuners to be the best bow press on the market. Drop by and say hi, Frank knows his trade and is the type of guy that will go out of his way to help when he can. You will be amazed at the quality and versatility of the Bow-a-constrictor.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Frank will be at the ATA Show with his press, good chance to see why it is considered by many top tuners to be the best bow press on the market. Drop by and say hi, Frank knows his trade and is the type of guy that will go out of his way to help when he can. You will be amazed at the quality and versatility of the Bow-a-constrictor.



What do they say about jumping to assumptions? I knew Frank was going to the show and assumed he had his own booth but in fact he is just there helping out at the Perry's No Peep booth. Still be nice to say hi if you see him.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Boa is getting a good workout at the moment, plenty of guys getting their bows sorted out while the weather is a bit hot for hunting. I still can't fault the press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thats good mate, they do like the exercise.


----------



## jacobw

Would like to get one full setup with qd & tune.....what is availability 

Sent from my VS810PP using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jacobw said:


> Would like to get one full setup with qd & tune.....what is availability
> 
> Sent from my VS810PP using Tapatalk



Good choice. Probably best to send Frank a PM for info on availability or even give him a call, I think his number is on his website.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top.


----------



## Sf_thomas

Nice


----------



## buckblaster308

cool press


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

buckblaster308 said:


> cool press


Sure is, plenty of information on the Bowa in this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=wow+bow-s-constrictor


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Just an update on Frank's shim kits, he now includes .010" shims in the kit. These allow you to get your centershot set perfectly without the hassle of sanding down a larger size shim.


New Pricing Information:

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $60.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$93.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187
Last edited by DBLlungIT; February 16th, 2016 at 10:45 AM.
Home of the Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press and all your Shim Supplies


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for throwing this update on your thread.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Thanks for throwing this update on your thread.


No problems Frank, good to see that the knowledgeable tuners have welcomed your new range of shims. Certainly filled a void that had existed for too long.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

This is an updated price list for Frank's shim kits, increased postal charges have forced him to adjust international kit prices. Still good value and well worth the investment if you are serious about bow tuning.


Pricing Information:

Kit's include both E-clip types. Standard & Deep Groove for Elite style axles.

* Paypal is [email protected] and embarq is spelled with a q(Q) not a g(G). Best to copy & paste.

Please do not send funds as personal or gift.

* For credit card orders please contact me at [email protected]

Pricing:
* 50.00 tyd Small Shim kit/// $67.00 International/// will include 25ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, +12 of the big .187 size. + 15ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are black. Both are Made in USA Quality

* 83.00 tyd Large shim kit///$100.00 International/// will include 50ea of the smallest 8 shim sizes, + 25 of the big .187 size + 25ea of regular & deep groove E-clips. Regular size E-clips are 15-7 Stainless Steel///Deep groove E-clips are carbon steel & black. Both are Made in USA Quality products.

The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for small kit is ....$6.00 tyd. 
The price for a single pack of shims - any thickness for large kit is ...$11.00 tyd.

Shim Sizes are:
.010 New addition
.020
.032
.040
.062
.080
.093
.125
.187
Last edited by DBLlungIT; Today at 08:15 AM.
Home of the Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press and all your Shim Supplies


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I have now had my Bowa for 6 years and I still haven't struck a bow I couldn't press with it. Never had to change fingers to suit different manufacturers and have never had one issue with safety for either the bow or myself. If this press was around 20 years ago I would probably have more hair on my head, absolutely zero stress with any bow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks Aussiedude!!! No stress is a good thing so I'll take that any day. Thanks for the support out there mate!




AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I have now had my Bowa for 6 years and I still haven't struck a bow I couldn't press with it. Never had to change fingers to suit different manufacturers and have never had one issue with safety for either the bow or myself. If this press was around 20 years ago I would probably have more hair on my head, absolutely zero stress with any bow.


----------



## SupraFreak

The website is down. Im getting a prompt for the administrative console.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Try again. I was just on it. Let me know if you cant get in again. 

www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com




SupraFreak said:


> The website is down. Im getting a prompt for the administrative console.


----------



## gad

For the best, TTT.


----------



## AlanCoderre

Can it press the hoyt hyperedge?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

AlanCoderre said:


> Can it press the hoyt hyperedge?


If I had a Hoyt Hyperedge I would use my Bowa to press it without any reservations.


----------



## DBLlungIT

With ease. Hoyt just wants a riser clamping system other than the clamps i use on this style of bow when you cant go thru the riser with the Bottom Pivot Rods. I been testing various styles to come up with the best suited style for this purpose. 





AlanCoderre said:


> Can it press the hoyt hyperedge?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I know speed isn't important to everybody but it still amazes me just how quick it is to set up a bow with the Bow-a-constrictor bow press. Being able to draw the bow while it is pressed, make adjustments then re-check results takes seconds instead of having to take it from the press to the draw board and back half a dozen times. Leaves me more time to shoot arrows and go fishing so it has to be a good thing.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best bow press available for the serious bow tuner.


----------



## gad

More than a hundred bows of my vicinity and friends have passed through the Bow-a-constrictor in less than 2 years. Every brand and model you can imagine. For every one it was just perfect.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> More than a hundred bows of my vicinity and friends have passed through the Bow-a-constrictor in less than 2 years. Every brand and model you can imagine. For every one it was just perfect.


I have had my Bowa for nearly six years and the story is the same, old bows, new bows strange bows and crossbows, the result is always the same. Easy and safe pressing for any bow out there.


----------



## Tony219er

I've owned about every major press out there, the X-Press, EZ Press, EZ Power Press, and Bowa Press and without a doubt the Bowa is by far the safest and superior product. Fact is I recently sold my Bowa to go with the EZ Power Press with 2nd/3rd axis adjustment because I'd be able to do everything (tie dloop, level rest, sights, etc) except cam sync without removing the bow. I have regretted selling the Bowa since day one and that was magnified 100x after I had a bow fly out of the EZ Press and hit me in the face causing some serious damage.....the result was a broken upper jaw bone, two broken teeth, one tooth knocked clean out, deep facial lacerations, and more. All in all it ended up costing me about 10k in dental reconstruction!!! Granted this happened because of my own lack of judgement and being distracted talking to a buddy but it would have NEVER happened had I been using the Bowa Press!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Tony219er said:


> I've owned about every major press out there, the X-Press, EZ Press, EZ Power Press, and Bowa Press and without a doubt the Bowa is by far the safest and superior product. Fact is I recently sold my Bowa to go with the EZ Power Press with 2nd/3rd axis adjustment because I'd be able to do everything (tie dloop, level rest, sights, etc) except cam sync without removing the bow. I have regretted selling the Bowa since day one and that was magnified 100x after I had a bow fly out of the EZ Press and hit me in the face causing some serious damage.....the result was a broken upper jaw bone, two broken teeth, one tooth knocked clean out, deep facial lacerations, and more. All in all it ended up costing me about 10k in dental reconstruction!!! Granted this happened because of my own lack of judgement and being distracted talking to a buddy but it would have NEVER happened had I been using the Bowa Press!



Sorry to hear about your mishap Tony, hope everything heals up well. If I am ever in the position where I have to use a linear press like the EZ press I take extreme care and only use them for minor adjustments, I would never attempt to tear down a bow with one, I would wait til I got home and then do it in the bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great news for Hoyt owners, Frank has just announced on another thread that Hoyt has finally approved the Bow-a-constrictor bow press to be used on the latest Hoyt bows. It may take a while for Hoyt to add the Bowa on their website but they have approved it. The press will just require the fitting of a new riser strap which will be a ten second job and it will be good to go. Anybody that requires a strap can contact Frank either through his website, PM or phone and he will be able to give a time frame when the straps will be available.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Sneak Peek of the new straps. 
Its hard to believe we were only .65 of an ounce away from approval the whole time. X2 of-course for the pair but these are just as quick to lock a bow in, maybe even quicker. Its like a seat-belt for your bow that's all. Max preloaded limb bows can get touchy when you cant put the Bottom Pivot Rods thru the riser to keep it secure so these cover that base. And its only the beyond parallel portion of the cycle that create the need for this that style bow is getting more and more prevalent these days. 

*How much are they gonna cost? I don't know right now. But they'll be affordable. 
*When are they going to be available to order? I am sorting all that out now so stay tuned. I wont keep it a secret tho.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Long Finger Adapter*

While we're letting cats out of the bag this was the other little crisis this year that kept life interesting. Ex-wolverine tested them for me as well since I didn't have the Bowtech BX bow here. He gave me some coordinates and we nailed it the first time around. The pic on the right shows it powder coated. 

My regular fingers are a touch to short to work on the new Bowtech BX giant cam bows. So - just slide off the adjustable finger and two new ones slide on and bridge over and past the permanent finger. And if a cam size war starts we should still be ok. 

Again I haven't settled on a price but I will be deciding that real soon.


----------



## Hammer0419

Nice work Frank!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## gad

The best is up to date ! TTT


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> The best is up to date ! TTT



Frank is constantly looking at making his products better, not an easy task when you look at the quality of his offerings.


----------



## Tony219er

I'm so happy to have the best press in the world back in my hands. With other presses I never felt comfortable doing tear downs and assemblies on certain bows.....with the Bowa Constrictor press there's no uneasy feeling. It just ate this Invasion and had it tore down in less than a minute. 

Thanks again Frank! I'm not sure why everyone doesn't own this press?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nice. Its good to have ya back.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Tony219er said:


> I'm so happy to have the best press in the world back in my hands. With other presses I never felt comfortable doing tear downs and assemblies on certain bows.....with the Bowa Constrictor press there's no uneasy feeling. It just ate this Invasion and had it tore down in less than a minute.
> 
> Thanks again Frank! I'm not sure why everyone doesn't own this press?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Looks like you are all set to tackle any bow.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## BCM Archery

Hey Frank - any update on when you're ready to start taking orders for the press again?


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'm building them - just trying to catch up right now. 




BCM Archery said:


> Hey Frank - any update on when you're ready to start taking orders for the press again?


----------



## Hammer0419

Tony219er said:


> I'm so happy to have the best press in the world back in my hands. With other presses I never felt comfortable doing tear downs and assemblies on certain bows.....with the Bowa Constrictor press there's no uneasy feeling. It just ate this Invasion and had it tore down in less than a minute.
> 
> Thanks again Frank! I'm not sure why everyone doesn't own this press?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice press and shop. Archery gear and UFC on. Doesn't get any better. I'm jealous!!


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> I'm building them - just trying to catch up right now.


Great, cause I want for sure the upgrade for the 4th generation. The best bow press ever made is up to date.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The word is getting out about the Bowa, when you make something right people will notice. If you are looking for a press then do yourself a favor and try a Bow-a-constrictor before you waste your money on an inferior alternative, in the long run you will never regret it.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## Hammer0419

Definitely the best press out there. Works excellent and is built like a tank. Will last forever. Miss mine every time I pick my bow up.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hammer0419 said:


> Definitely the best press out there. Works excellent and is built like a tank. Will last forever. Miss mine every time I pick my bow up.



So true, the design is simple yet brilliant and as you say it is built like a tank to outlast its owner.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> So true, the design is simple yet brilliant and as you say it is built like a tank to outlast its owner.


Beyond bows I have pressed high poundage crossbows using it, no problems. Built like a tank really.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Funny story. 
While prototyping i had to create a bow limb situation without the bow because i wasnt 100% sure my system would be strong enough to even press a bow. So i welded in a steel fulcrum bar at the bottom so i could use a piece of 1" x 2.5"x 15" clear ash wood for limbs. (I'm a carpenter) Applying the pressure/load on these make shift limbs i experienced a bit of friction at the crank so i backed off and greased it up and tried again. Much better but the limbs weren't bending real well and i was worried that the whole prototype was going to blow up in my face but i didn't care at that point - until i started hearing some snap crackling and popping & they both snapped in half at the same time. That was the moment the Bow-A-Constrictor was born. Built like a tank is debatable but if they ever go to using 1"x2.5" ash wood limbs on bows I can promise you it will press it.


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> Funny story.
> While prototyping i had to create a bow limb situation without the bow because i wasnt 100% sure my system would be strong enough to even press a bow. So i welded in a steel fulcrum bar at the bottom so i could use a piece of 1" x 2.5"x 15" clear ash wood for limbs. (I'm a carpenter) Applying the pressure/load on these make shift limbs i experienced a bit of friction at the crank so i backed off and greased it up and tried again. Much better but the limbs weren't bending real well and i was worried that the whole prototype was going to blow up in my face but i didn't care at that point - until i started hearing some snap crackling and popping & they both snapped in half at the same time. That was the moment the Bow-A-Constrictor was born. Built like a tank is debatable but if they ever go to using 1"x2.5" ash wood limbs on bows I can promise you it will press it.


I will complement the quote: smashing the :zip: ones.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Funny story.
> While prototyping i had to create a bow limb situation without the bow because i wasnt 100% sure my system would be strong enough to even press a bow. So i welded in a steel fulcrum bar at the bottom so i could use a piece of 1" x 2.5"x 15" clear ash wood for limbs. (I'm a carpenter) Applying the pressure/load on these make shift limbs i experienced a bit of friction at the crank so i backed off and greased it up and tried again. Much better but the limbs weren't bending real well and i was worried that the whole prototype was going to blow up in my face but i didn't care at that point - until i started hearing some snap crackling and popping & they both snapped in half at the same time. That was the moment the Bow-A-Constrictor was born. Built like a tank is debatable but if they ever go to using 1"x2.5" ash wood limbs on bows I can promise you it will press it.



Compared to other presses the Bowa is built like a tank The design is so good it probably doesn't need to be that strong but it is nice to know that it is over engineered rather than under engineered. Handles the 80lb limbs on my Elite with ease as well as every other bow that has been in it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bowa is getting a good workout this week making sure everyone's bows are in tip top shape for an upcoming group hunt. Having the right gear really makes it easy.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nice, Don't take it easy one em - They like to get some rep's. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The Bowa is getting a good workout this week making sure everyone's bows are in tip top shape for an upcoming group hunt. Having the right gear really makes it easy.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Plenty of info in this thread for anyone considering buying a Bow-a-constrictor.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=wow+bow-a-constrictor


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

With Christmas getting closer now would be a good time to order a Bowa from Santa.


----------



## BCM Archery

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> With Christmas getting closer now would be a good time to order a Bowa from Santa.


Been trying to buy one since June...


----------



## DBLlungIT

Life has been pretty insane with my construction project at work and trying to meet dead lines. I am turning the project over real soon so I plan on digging in and try to get some of these out to guys. Just hasn't been enough hours in the days lately to spend time much in the shop with driving 3 hours a day driving to and from work but i still managed to get a lot of parts fabricated and ready to go. I have never been more tempted to go full time in my business than lately tho.


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> Life has been pretty insane with my construction project at work and trying to meet dead lines. I am turning the project over real soon so I plan on digging in and try to get some of these out to guys. Just hasn't been enough hours in the days lately to spend time much in the shop with driving 3 hours a day driving to and from work but i still managed to get a lot of parts fabricated and ready to go. I have never been more tempted to go full time in my business than lately tho.


Going full time in making bowpresses will make archers around the world happier. Go confident. You have the best.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

Trying to get some shipped out asap here.
I have an extra press package at the powder coater right now. It contains Press, QD&T accessory and Floor Stand. If interested please use the following address to contact me. [email protected]
This is still at the pre-adjusted pricing.


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The best press at a bargain price, this won't last long.


----------



## DBLlungIT

She didn't last long. Sold a few days ago.





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> The best press at a bargain price, this won't last long.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Looks like someone got an early Christmas present, they will be doing their happy dance when it arrives.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Changed a set of limbs on an Elite Impulse 34 yesterday, took about ten minutes with the Boa, it still amazes me how well this press works.


----------



## Lawless88

Beautiful bow press! Can't wait to order one.


----------



## gad

If you wanna see a LOT OF pictures of this great press in action, and a lot of bows that have been managed on the BOA, see:

https://pt-br.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/

A facebook page wich I keep to post the pictures of the bows I work on my home based bow shop, customs strings here in Brazil.


----------



## gad

Keep in mind that this facebook page is new, but this page will be update on every bow I will make. And in every bow, the BOA will be the only press for tunning and install new cables and strings.


----------



## lunghit

Wow can't believe I just found this thread for the first time. I have been using my Bow-A for three years now and never had an issue with it pressing any bow or even my Tenpoint crossbow. Frank is one of the best out there to deal with too. At one point I had an EZ press and the Bow-A at the same time in my home shop just to compare presses. The EZ is a good press but the Bow-A is the one that I liked much better so the EZ was sold. Like others have said before the fact that the bow can't jump out is huge.


----------



## Blazinpond

Anyone know what the full BOA press system with all bells and whistles are going for? I will be selling one of mine and trying to find a fair price. Mine is of the latest generation. Thanks


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Blazinpond said:


> Anyone know what the full BOA press system with all bells and whistles are going for? I will be selling one of mine and trying to find a fair price. Mine is of the latest generation. Thanks


 You should get a very good price, it is rare for a Boa to come up secondhand.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great weather for tuning up your bows, the Bowa makes the job so much easier.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nice man cave you have there and glad you like your press. Great bow there to!! 



lunghit said:


> Wow can't believe I just found this thread for the first time. I have been using my Bow-A for three years now and never had an issue with it pressing any bow or even my Tenpoint crossbow. Frank is one of the best out there to deal with too. At one point I had an EZ press and the Bow-A at the same time in my home shop just to compare presses. The EZ is a good press but the Bow-A is the one that I liked much better so the EZ was sold. Like others have said before the fact that the bow can't jump out is huge.


----------



## DBLlungIT

But this one has adoption papers getting draw up on it. Uhh ohh. lol. 





Blazinpond said:


> Anyone know what the full BOA press system with all bells and whistles are going for? I will be selling one of mine and trying to find a fair price. Mine is of the latest generation. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will have to agree with that. Tournament season rolling around soon so mine tends to see off and on action from now thru November/December. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Great weather for tuning up your bows, the Bowa makes the job so much easier.


----------



## lunghit

Question. Did anyone ever think of grinding this lip away on the fingers? I find them sometimes getting close to some axles when pressing a bows.


----------



## 13bonatter69

lunghit said:


> Question. Did anyone ever think of grinding this lip away on the fingers? I find them sometimes getting close to some axles when pressing a bows.


Tagged to see what others say about this.
Seems like a good idea to me...


----------



## DBLlungIT

The purpose for this shoulder is to contain the limbs. Take it off, no containment. It wont take you long to realize that when your relaxing limbs or loading them back up to static. Things can get sloppy real quick. If you want to reduce this shoulder a touch and still leave some there for containment that's up to you. I just keep my point loads a bit away for clearance from the axle and its never been an issue. 





lunghit said:


> Question. Did anyone ever think of grinding this lip away on the fingers? I find them sometimes getting close to some axles when pressing a bows.


----------



## lunghit

DBLlungIT said:


> The purpose for this shoulder is to contain the limbs. Take it off, no containment. It wont take you long to realize that when your relaxing limbs or loading them back up to static. Things can get sloppy real quick. If you want to reduce this shoulder a touch and still leave some there for containment that's up to you. I just keep my point loads a bit away for clearance from the axle and its never been an issue.


Good to know and I appreciate the quick response Frank. I never thought about what can happen if things decide to move so I will leave it alone.


----------



## DBLlungIT

No no, a good tuner is always thinking and there's nothing wrong with sharing ideas. There's kind of a give and take on just about everything that goes into a product. I had to try to experience every scenario I could to make the press as safe as it can be to get a final product. I could have gone without those shoulders but that raised the potential for way to many bad experiences with the kind of energy harnessed up in a set of limbs. 
If you've never seen one cut loose - trust me its not a pleasant experience but on the good side know also that a lot of testing went into the end product with my personal bows as the Guinea pig and as far as i know not a single limb has strayed out of control since day one - outside of prototype testing anyway. 
Those shoulders keep limbs within boundaries and under control at all times which I feel in a tuners world that is after all what goal #1 should be for a press. 




lunghit said:


> Good to know and I appreciate the quick response Frank. I never thought about what can happen if things decide to move so I will leave it alone.


----------



## gad

TTT for the best in the World.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press available.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Still the best press available.


for years to come...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Had my Bowa for 7 years now and still haven't found a bow I couldn't press, have not had to buy any adapters or spare parts for the press and doubt I ever will.


----------



## gad

More bow-a-constrictor action at Thunder Ranch Brazil: https://pt-br.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/
Check it out !


----------



## DBLlungIT

That's great and thanks for your continued support. You have been a valued customer and friend ever since day one. Some have wondered if possibly you may somehow work for me but truthfully its the other way around - I work for you and everyone like yourself around the globe who have made the purchase. Its been an honor and privilege and I appreciate every one of you. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Had my Bowa for 7 years now and still haven't found a bow I couldn't press, have not had to buy any adapters or spare parts for the press and doubt I ever will.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Another one heavy hitter around the globe only due south a few K miles. Your building some nice looking threads. Its great to have you on the team and thanks for the continued support my friend.





gad said:


> More bow-a-constrictor action at Thunder Ranch Brazil: https://pt-br.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/
> Check it out !


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> That's great and thanks for your continued support. You have been a valued customer and friend ever since day one. Some have wondered if possibly you may somehow work for me but truthfully its the other way around - I work for you and everyone like yourself around the globe who have made the purchase. Its been an honor and privilege and I appreciate every one of you.



More than happy to call you a mate Frank and also support your product.

The reason I support the Bowa is simple, it is in my opinion the best bow press available for the money and superior to any other press I have used. 

Frank is not the type of guy that yells from the rooftops how good his products are, the word needs to get out about his press and I hope I am helping to achieve this. I guess it is hard to promote your products when you spend all your time supporting them and Frank does offer customer support that is second to none.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top.


----------



## gad

More BOA action. TTT.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

If everything was designed and built like a Bowa we would never need to replace anything.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

I know I'm late here. I'm a new owner of a BOWA and have some questions. First, I know I need a double bow case to be able to pack my bow press up, but which case is the best? Second, what is the best way to make sure the bow is even on both pivot rods and isn't sitting diagonal? And lastly, when using the QD&T from a pressed position, after you're done using the qd&t, what's the best way to make sure your limbs contact the bypass fingers at the same place they were originally pressed in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

nwla_bow_hunter said:


> I know I'm late here. I'm a new owner of a BOWA and have some questions. First, I know I need a double bow case to be able to pack my bow press up, but which case is the best? Second, what is the best way to make sure the bow is even on both pivot rods and isn't sitting diagonal? And lastly, when using the QD&T from a pressed position, after you're done using the qd&t, what's the best way to make sure your limbs contact the bypass fingers at the same place they were originally pressed in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can't help you with the bow case but Frank has posted some videos on youtube that clearly show how to set the bow correctly in the press and how the QD&T works. 

When letting the bow down in the QD&T I always do it slowly and check the position of the fingers before they contact the limb just to make sure they line up. Most times they do but some bows can move a bit once they are drawn with the QD&T.

There is a small learning curve in getting the best out of the press, just like all presses, but once you get comfortable with it you will appreciate its advantages.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I can't help you with the bow case but Frank has posted some videos on youtube that clearly show how to set the bow correctly in the press and how the QD&T works.
> 
> When letting the bow down in the QD&T I always do it slowly and check the position of the fingers before they contact the limb just to make sure they line up. Most times they do but some bows can move a bit once they are drawn with the QD&T.
> 
> There is a small learning curve in getting the best out of the press, just like all presses, but once you get comfortable with it you will appreciate its advantages.


Ok cool. Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nothing wrong with questions. My phone number is on the press in front of the serving spool studs on the right side. But good questions none the less. You only need a double bow case to load up a full on pro kit like you bought. If you just want the basics to go portable a smaller case will work. For your second question:: Your fixed finger on the inside sets you up for an even set up. That spot doesn't change and from there you can double check your set up up by a quick visual with your limbs running parallel with the Torque Arms. Close is good, there is some forgiveness there. I may start doing this little trick for everyone that I will tell you about. Place a grey sharpie line around your Bottom Pivot Rod's at 2" from the Torque Arms. This will act as a quick reference line for riser location so you get both sides set up evenly. On many bows this will be a good riser center line reference and on other solid limb bows it will be more towards the outside edge of the riser but in either case it will help you get both sides set up evenly. I been testing this on my own press and its awesome to have there. 
Last question::: Best thing to do is always stay aware of limb positions as they settle back down and on all the newer presses make sure your pulley head pin is running thru the second last hole from the back of the staff. That spot works well for all compounds to lay right back into place. 





nwla_bow_hunter said:


> I know I'm late here. I'm a new owner of a BOWA and have some questions. First, I know I need a double bow case to be able to pack my bow press up, but which case is the best? Second, what is the best way to make sure the bow is even on both pivot rods and isn't sitting diagonal? And lastly, when using the QD&T from a pressed position, after you're done using the qd&t, what's the best way to make sure your limbs contact the bypass fingers at the same place they were originally pressed in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## gad

Fresh and new BOA action at: https://pt-br.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/

This bowpress is just GREAT !


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> Fresh and new BOA action at: https://pt-br.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/
> 
> This bowpress is just GREAT !



The Defiant is no problem for the Bowa.


----------



## lunghit

I hear the newest version of this press is compatible for some newer bows with large cams such as the Halon series. Can my older press be updated to handle these bows if I decide to buy one? Thanks


----------



## X-file

lunghit said:


> I hear the newest version of this press is compatible for some newer bows with large cams such as the Halon series. Can my older press be updated to handle these bows if I decide to buy one? Thanks


I was able to update mine to the gen 4 fingers that allows room for the larger cams. You would have to get with Frank on pricing though. He is awesome to deal with and the press works flawlessly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

X-file said:


> I was able to update mine to the gen 4 fingers that allows room for the larger cams. You would have to get with Frank on pricing though. He is awesome to deal with and the press works flawlessly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to know! Yes Frank is one hell of a man and is always a pleasure to deal with. Love my Bow-A press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Absolutely. Please email me tho for now. My computer is all jacked up. Ordered a new one but will take several days yet. Way easier to reply with email details from my phone for now, or call me. my number is on all my presses, >>>right side. 
Thats ex-wolverine who helped me test the prototype out. This is the Long Finger Adapter. The gen 4 configuration needs no adapter tho and the upgrade is the same price. The gen 4 is the Gen 3 fingers only with .75" longer fingers. 



lunghit said:


> I hear the newest version of this press is compatible for some newer bows with large cams such as the Halon series. Can my older press be updated to handle these bows if I decide to buy one? Thanks


----------



## lunghit

Thanks for the quick response Frank. I will call or email you when I decide to order these fingers. 

I give you press builders credit for always having to keep up with the changing bow technology. Presses have changed a ton from my original Apple press 20 years ago.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

I made a review a while back and just wanted to post it in here! I've already made a post singing praises about Frank Schneider, but I'm gonna start off by giving him another pat on the back. His helpfulness and customer service is second to none. I received my bowa yesterday and WOW. The quality of this press is fantastic. I just started a small home archery business, so I went ahead and got every accessory this beast comes with. The quick draw and tune system (to me this is a must), the side trays, under tray, Hoyt straps, drill quick connector and floor stand. I'll start off with the press and floor stand. Up until yesterday the only presses I have ever used are the EZ presses. So when I VERY first started looking at the different presses out there, honestly, the Bowa kinda made me shy away, due to all the moving parts and what not. But the more I read reviews, the more I kept seeing the Bowa being recommended. After realizing this was evidentially the real deal, I looked back into it, and now here we are. The press itself does take some getting used to, but I feel comfortable in saying that after using it on my own bow for about 10-15 minutes, I got the thing down pat no problem. This press is so adjustable, yet solid that is kinda seems unreal. Knowing that whatever bow goes into this press will not come flying out whatsoever is a good peace of mind. I switched between my younger brothers Bear Apprentice 2, my Elite Energy 32, and my step dads old Mathews Conquest 2 in a matter of maybe a minute and a half to two minutes between each change? The bowa might take a few extra seconds to adjust to a new bow versus other presses, but unless you're running your press like a NASCAR pit stop, there's no need to worry about that. The floor stand is a nice addition because it can double as the portable bench mount, and allows the entire press to be portable. There's really not much to say about the under tray other than it's convenient to have. The side trays though...absolutely worth the money in my opinion. No more reaching over or under a press to where I had to throw a tool really quick to get it out of my way, now my tools are directly to my left or right. One small, yet awesome design of the newest gen bowa. Frank incorporated two serving posts that allow you have two spools of serving at a hands reach on the main beam of the press. Like I said, small but I really like that feature. Now on to the quick draw and tune system. This system here was one that kinda in a way had me worried as far as how easy it would be to use, and how effective it would be. This system can be used just as easy as any draw board out there if not easier. And the fact that you can go from having the bow pressed, to immediately checking timing without removing the bow is awesome! If there is ANY doubt in your mind about the ease of use and accuracy of the QD & T system, just take my word for it and know that it is absolutely worth your money. The ONLY downside I have found to this press, is potential height clearance issues. In my house, all the rooms except the living room and kitchen have 8 foot ceilings, which is enough, BUT when I put a scale on the QD system, you have to extend the neck up a little higher for longer DL bows. Other than the height issue, there is nothing else I see wrong with the Bowa. This press is an absolute beast and I am more than happy with my investment. Setting the press up is an absolute breeze and almost self explanatory. If you purchase one, Frank emails you a parts list with a picture, VERY straight forward and easy to understand set up instructions, and tips for using the press and QD&T. Taking the press apart to take it somewhere else is a breeze as well. If you decide to buy all the bells and whistles like I did, one of the cool benefits of the press being portable is that you don't have to bring all the accessories with you. If you're going to your friends house, and know that you'll ONLY need the press, Frank has this thing designed so that you can leave the side trays, and the QD&T at home and ONLY bring the press and either the floor stand or portable bench mount (obviously the bench mount won't allow you to go portable very easily). It did take about a month once I ordered my press to get it. Frank makes these presses on the side of a full time job, so if you order try and be patient. I PROMISE it is worth the wait and that is coming from an impatient person. All in all, Frank is now someone id call a friend due to his amazing customer service and for answering the hundreds of questions I had and I honestly can say that this press is better than the EZ presses. Can't say anything about the other presses out there, but I'd be willing to bet the bowa still wins. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to clear up any questions for someone who was like me, and had a lot of questions but no answers. I'll post pics below and feel free to ask anything that I didn't answer above. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

Also, here is a video review. https://youtu.be/ApiDdZERT0w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Nice review mate, with your setup you are ready to take on whatever comes your way.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Nice review mate, with your setup you are ready to take on whatever comes your way.


Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you for your review. Very much appreciated indeed. Looks like your pleased with your purchase so thats always a good thing. Dont be afraid to shout if you get an unfamiliar bow thru your shop. 
Just to clearify, those serving spool studs have been a part of the press since Gen1. So thats not new but I'm working on an add on item that is very new. Till then stay tuned Supertuners! 



nwla_bow_hunter said:


> I made a review a while back and just wanted to post it in here! I've already made a post singing praises about Frank Schneider, but I'm gonna start off by giving him another pat on the back. His helpfulness and customer service is second to none. I received my bowa yesterday and WOW. The quality of this press is fantastic. I just started a small home archery business, so I went ahead and got every accessory this beast comes with. The quick draw and tune system (to me this is a must), the side trays, under tray, Hoyt straps, drill quick connector and floor stand. I'll start off with the press and floor stand. Up until yesterday the only presses I have ever used are the EZ presses. So when I VERY first started looking at the different presses out there, honestly, the Bowa kinda made me shy away, due to all the moving parts and what not. But the more I read reviews, the more I kept seeing the Bowa being recommended. After realizing this was evidentially the real deal, I looked back into it, and now here we are. The press itself does take some getting used to, but I feel comfortable in saying that after using it on my own bow for about 10-15 minutes, I got the thing down pat no problem. This press is so adjustable, yet solid that is kinda seems unreal. Knowing that whatever bow goes into this press will not come flying out whatsoever is a good peace of mind. I switched between my younger brothers Bear Apprentice 2, my Elite Energy 32, and my step dads old Mathews Conquest 2 in a matter of maybe a minute and a half to two minutes between each change? The bowa might take a few extra seconds to adjust to a new bow versus other presses, but unless you're running your press like a NASCAR pit stop, there's no need to worry about that. The floor stand is a nice addition because it can double as the portable bench mount, and allows the entire press to be portable. There's really not much to say about the under tray other than it's convenient to have. The side trays though...absolutely worth the money in my opinion. No more reaching over or under a press to where I had to throw a tool really quick to get it out of my way, now my tools are directly to my left or right. One small, yet awesome design of the newest gen bowa. Frank incorporated two serving posts that allow you have two spools of serving at a hands reach on the main beam of the press. Like I said, small but I really like that feature. Now on to the quick draw and tune system. This system here was one that kinda in a way had me worried as far as how easy it would be to use, and how effective it would be. This system can be used just as easy as any draw board out there if not easier. And the fact that you can go from having the bow pressed, to immediately checking timing without removing the bow is awesome! If there is ANY doubt in your mind about the ease of use and accuracy of the QD & T system, just take my word for it and know that it is absolutely worth your money. The ONLY downside I have found to this press, is potential height clearance issues. In my house, all the rooms except the living room and kitchen have 8 foot ceilings, which is enough, BUT when I put a scale on the QD system, you have to extend the neck up a little higher for longer DL bows. Other than the height issue, there is nothing else I see wrong with the Bowa. This press is an absolute beast and I am more than happy with my investment. Setting the press up is an absolute breeze and almost self explanatory. If you purchase one, Frank emails you a parts list with a picture, VERY straight forward and easy to understand set up instructions, and tips for using the press and QD&T. Taking the press apart to take it somewhere else is a breeze as well. If you decide to buy all the bells and whistles like I did, one of the cool benefits of the press being portable is that you don't have to bring all the accessories with you. If you're going to your friends house, and know that you'll ONLY need the press, Frank has this thing designed so that you can leave the side trays, and the QD&T at home and ONLY bring the press and either the floor stand or portable bench mount (obviously the bench mount won't allow you to go portable very easily). It did take about a month once I ordered my press to get it. Frank makes these presses on the side of a full time job, so if you order try and be patient. I PROMISE it is worth the wait and that is coming from an impatient person. All in all, Frank is now someone id call a friend due to his amazing customer service and for answering the hundreds of questions I had and I honestly can say that this press is better than the EZ presses. Can't say anything about the other presses out there, but I'd be willing to bet the bowa still wins. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to clear up any questions for someone who was like me, and had a lot of questions but no answers. I'll post pics below and feel free to ask anything that I didn't answer above. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

Here is a couple pictures so everyone can see. This is the ENTIRE Bow-A-Constrictor in a SKB double bow case. It fits like a glove.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Well lookie there, your ready to make house calls now Doc! Its nice to see someone use that part of the design feature. Pro shop duty in a small package to go to tournaments or take it to a base camp on a hunt. Can you share the model of that case? I like it way better than mine. Very nice to see that. Your going to be putting out some fires with that setup! 




nwla_bow_hunter said:


> Here is a couple pictures so everyone can see. This is the ENTIRE Bow-A-Constrictor in a SKB double bow case. It fits like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

DBLlungIT said:


> Well lookie there, your ready to make house calls now Doc! Its nice to see someone use that part of the design feature. Pro shop duty in a small package to go to tournaments or take it to a base camp on a hunt. Can you share the model of that case? I like it way better than mine. Very nice to see that. Looks like your put out some fires with it.


Thanks! This specific model is the SKB 3i-4217-DB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Very Nice. Thanks.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

nwla_bow_hunter said:


> Here is a couple pictures so everyone can see. This is the ENTIRE Bow-A-Constrictor in a SKB double bow case. It fits like a glove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That really is neat, I like your style.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> That really is neat, I like your style.


I appreciate that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gad

New bow-a-constrictor action at:

https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/?ref=page_internal


----------



## tered

That is great

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best money I have spent on archery equipment, getting a good tune out of a bow is as satisfying as hitting a stack of x's.


----------



## Hammer0419

Miss my bowa horribly. Loved messing with my bow and everyone else's.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

Question for BOWA users. How many have changed cams with the bow in the press? I know the fingers are built so that you're supposed to be able to do it, but I'm worried I'm gonna get the axle out, and then my holes may be misaligned just enough I'll have to take the bow out of the press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good question:
I have never had to relax limbs to remove or reinstall axles >>> and neither will you. 

Push the axle out with a slightly smaller allen key but leave it in there and as you back it out you can start taking the shims out and removing the cam so you will maintain total control piece by piece. When re-installing you do the same thing. 

I use a little side pressure with a Quick Grip clamp just to put enough pressure on the shims and cam to keep it all in line as you swirl the allen key around from one side to the other. This pre-aligns the inside edges up for you so that as you push the axle back thru its already all lined up but that's also the perfect time to lube up the axle. I really need to do a video on this one. 





nwla_bow_hunter said:


> Question for BOWA users. How many have changed cams with the bow in the press? I know the fingers are built so that you're supposed to be able to do it, but I'm worried I'm gonna get the axle out, and then my holes may be misaligned just enough I'll have to take the bow out of the press.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

DBLlungIT said:


> Good question:
> I have never had to relax limbs to remove or reinstall axles >>> and neither will you.
> 
> Push the axle out with a slightly smaller allen key but leave it in there and as you back it out you can start taking the shims out and removing the cam so you will maintain total control piece by piece. When re-installing you do the same thing.
> 
> I use a little side pressure with a Quick Grip clamp just to put enough pressure on the shims and cam to keep it all in line as you swirl the allen key around from one side to the other. This pre-aligns the inside edges up for you so that as you push the axle back thru its already all lined up but that's also the perfect time to lube up the axle. I really need to do a video on this one.


Got it done on my Elite tonight! Literally got my cams shimmed in less than 5 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

nwla_bow_hunter said:


> Got it done on my Elite tonight! Literally got my cams shimmed in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With a press like the Bowa and one of Franks' shim kits it is almost as easy move the cams as it is to adjust a yoke.


----------



## DBLlungIT

So, no relaxing the limbs right? 





nwla_bow_hunter said:


> Got it done on my Elite tonight! Literally got my cams shimmed in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

I believe so to. I generally do a lot of shimming this time of year. This year is slow but that's because I have everyone's bows in my area that I work on already dialed in. Something I was looking forward to after last year. lol. 


QUOTE=AUSSIEDUDE;1105889361]With a press like the Bowa and one of Franks' shim kits it is almost as easy move the cams as it is to adjust a yoke.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

DBLlungIT said:


> So, no relaxing the limbs right?


Correct I did not have to relax the limbs at all. It stayed in the press with pressure on the limbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nice... That's the way it should work. 
Tks. 





nwla_bow_hunter said:


> Correct I did not have to relax the limbs at all. It stayed in the press with pressure on the limbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidpogue762

Keep the orders coming in guys, don't settle for second best.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## 138104

For a Halon X, should you press on the axle bracket or below? Dudley has a video of a Monster and states you should press below the brackets.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Straight on the Pillow Blocks. 




Perry24 said:


> For a Halon X, should you press on the axle bracket or below? Dudley has a video of a Monster and states you should press below the brackets.


----------



## 138104

DBLlungIT said:


> Straight on the Pillow Blocks.


Thank you!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Straight on the Pillow Blocks.




45 minutes to reply to an inquiry post, you won't get service like that from too many manufacturers. Good to see you're still looking after your customers Frank.


----------



## lunghit

Just wanted to let everyone know that pressing a crossbow in this press is extremely easy. My friend dry fired his Barnett and bent the axles bad. I had to fully relax his bow to remove the axles and the Bow-A handled it with no problems. Love this press more and more every time I use it.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

lunghit said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that pressing a crossbow in this press is extremely easy. My friend dry fired his Barnett and bent the axles bad. I had to fully relax his bow to remove the axles and the Bow-A handled it with no problems. Love this press more and more every time I use it.


Good to know man thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes, good point as they get more popular as the years go bye. 
Xbows should be no issue at all. Thanks for the feedback. I'll try and repost some pics. 





lunghit said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that pressing a crossbow in this press is extremely easy. My friend dry fired his Barnett and bent the axles bad. I had to fully relax his bow to remove the axles and the Bow-A handled it with no problems. Love this press more and more every time I use it.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Here is a couple anyway. I lost a lot of photo's in a computer virus. The Green one is a gen 1 converted to a gen 3 except for the Bottom Pivot rods and pressing a Skorpyd.

The other one is an 165# Old Jennings. I use it to test the presses.


----------



## lunghit

Thanks for the pics Frank. I am not sure what pound limbs are on the Barnett I am working on but my Tenpoint has 185 pound limbs and the press handles that with no problem at all. And I'm glad you posted pics of a Scorpyd because I am thinking of buying one.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

For anyone looking for the ultimate Christmas present it is probably not too late to put your order in for a Bowa, you can always tell the missus it is a new fangled exercise machine and you are trying to get into shape. You just need to keep the door closed when you are using it so she doesn't see that no effort is involved.


----------



## DBLlungIT

lol.
I guess it is kind of an exercise machine but maybe more of a new fangled machine that likes to get some exercise keeping bows in shape. But she doesn't need to know that you get the workout re-tuning your bow afterwards eh? I do like that angle though. haha. 

Hunting season is in and the rut is starting to heat up so stay safe out there folks and shoot straight. Best of luck to all of you! 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> For anyone looking for the ultimate Christmas present it is probably not too late to put your order in for a Bowa, you can always tell the missus it is a new fangled exercise machine and you are trying to get into shape. You just need to keep the door closed when you are using it so she doesn't see that no effort is involved.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> lol.
> I guess it is kind of an exercise machine but maybe more of a new fangled machine that likes to get some exercise keeping bows in shape. But she doesn't need to know that you get the workout re-tuning your bow afterwards eh? I do like that angle though. haha.
> 
> Hunting season is in and the rut is starting to heat up so stay safe out there folks and shoot straight. Best of luck to all of you!




I feel for you guys having such a short hunting season over there, we can hunt most game whenever we want but I guess it gives you more time to get your gear sorted and makes those trophy's even more deserved.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

My Bowa turns 7 this month, still looks and works like new and still haven't found a bow I can't press safely.


----------



## wcr1nova

looks like a nice press, I may have to buy one here soon


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

wcr1nova said:


> looks like a nice press, I may have to buy one here soon



If you want to get serious about bow tuning it is the perfect press.


----------



## elk666

Nice.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope Santa brings you a Bowa.


----------



## gad

TTT. BOWA still the best at 2018


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Another year and I still don't look a day older (I wish), at least my Bowa still looks and works like new.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## Shaftedone

I met Frank the guy behind the press at a big archery show in Cleveland a few years back , he showed me how the press could press any kind of bow or crossbow safely . It can turn into a draw board to check drawlength and cam timing . After talking to him for a in depth question and answer I told him I want one and in within a month I was at home pressing my own bows. This guy is a freaking genius when it comes to bows , ideas and building things. If I ever had questions on anything I could contact him and we have become best friends ever since . He’s a good guy with great products. He just recently asked me to demo one of his grip caps after talking to him about my shooting being a little inconsistent with my new PSE Evolve 35 . So I told him sure I’ll try anything and wow what a difference this makes on my indoor scores ,this bow centers up in my hand eliminating any torque . Another fine idea, product made by Frank . Thanks again ,his stuff just works !


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Shaftedone said:


> I met Frank the guy behind the press at a big archery show in Cleveland a few years back , he showed me how the press could press any kind of bow or crossbow safely . It can turn into a draw board to check drawlength and cam timing . After talking to him for a in depth question and answer I told him I want one and in within a month I was at home pressing my own bows. This guy is a freaking genius when it comes to bows , ideas and building things. If I ever had questions on anything I could contact him and we have become best friends ever since . He’s a good guy with great products. He just recently asked me to demo one of his grip caps after talking to him about my shooting being a little inconsistent with my new PSE Evolve 35 . So I told him sure I’ll try anything and wow what a difference this makes on my indoor scores ,this bow centers up in my hand eliminating any torque . Another fine idea, product made by Frank . Thanks again ,his stuff just works !


Frank is always thinking about ways to make archery better and safer.
When it come to customer service Frank will treat you more like a friend than a customer, he backs what he sells 100% and he can do that because of the amount of R&D he puts into his products before he releases them.

You can't go wrong with any of Frank's products.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Shaftedone said:


> I met Frank the guy behind the press at a big archery show in Cleveland a few years back , he showed me how the press could press any kind of bow or crossbow safely . It can turn into a draw board to check drawlength and cam timing . After talking to him for a in depth question and answer I told him I want one and in within a month I was at home pressing my own bows. This guy is a freaking genius when it comes to bows , ideas and building things. If I ever had questions on anything I could contact him and we have become best friends ever since . He’s a good guy with great products. He just recently asked me to demo one of his grip caps after talking to him about my shooting being a little inconsistent with my new PSE Evolve 35 . So I told him sure I’ll try anything and wow what a difference this makes on my indoor scores ,this bow centers up in my hand eliminating any torque . Another fine idea, product made by Frank . Thanks again ,his stuff just works !


I couldn't figure out how I missed this post until I noticed the date. I left that day to go to Louisiana on a wild boar hunt and I been trying to catch up for a whole week now butchering a large part of 14 hogs and making sausage. It sounds like you experienced the same thing I did when I tested the first grip cap I did on my Evolve 35. That caused me to kill my classified thread trying to sell this Evolve. That bow is now more like "thru these cold dead hands" and this grip cap area is one more thing I have to catch up on to after I get some presses shipped out. Hey if you don't mind could you comment on this grip cap on the thread I started for it? Your one of - if not the first person other than myself that tried it so it would be nice for others on that thread see your comments. I'm glad you like it tho that's great. Now remember, I can increase the angle to fit your grip position like I learned on mine. Another step in the right direction for mine so I may have three different angles for guys to try out. Mine now feels like the bow grew to fit my natural grip and with it self centering like it does it just makes it crazy comfortable and repeatable and you should probably not shoot a single spot target or your going to destroy a lot of arrows and then be mad at me Mr. Shaftedone. 

Thanks for the kind words & feedback!!! I've said it multiple times before and I will say it again, the best part of this business are the new friends you make along the way.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks Aussiedude ! You have been great support from the day your press landed at your door several years ago. So has GAD from down in Brazil. It would be great to meet you guys one day and maybe harvest a beast for the barbecue with you in your neck of the woods. Till then thanks for the kind words, stay tuned & happy hunting! 






AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Frank is always thinking about ways to make archery better and safer.
> When it come to customer service Frank will treat you more like a friend than a customer, he backs what he sells 100% and he can do that because of the amount of R&D he puts into his products before he releases them.
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of Frank's products.


----------



## gad

Total suport for the idea. From welding the press parts to hunting and the barbecue and last but not least: beer.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I recently heard of another bow destroyed by a bad press. Modern bows are getting very high tech, don't risk your pride and joy in a poorly designed bow press, the Bowa is designed to be safe for your bow as well as being safe for you.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

So awhile back I had a PSE come to me for work, and I made the dumb mistake of relaxing the limbs all the way. You talk about a NIGHTMARE. Luckily Frank was quick to answer a call and guide me through the process of getting the bow back into the pressed position. Being that it’s been awhile since then I wanted to refresh my memory on doing limb replacement. The main issue with the PSE was that the fingers wanted to slide down the limbs of the bow instead of pressing the limbs in...this is solved by unscrewing the limb bolts before trying to press the bow correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

nwla_bow_hunter said:


> So awhile back I had a PSE come to me for work, and I made the dumb mistake of relaxing the limbs all the way. You talk about a NIGHTMARE. Luckily Frank was quick to answer a call and guide me through the process of getting the bow back into the pressed position. Being that it’s been awhile since then I wanted to refresh my memory on doing limb replacement. The main issue with the PSE was that the fingers wanted to slide down the limbs of the bow instead of pressing the limbs in...this is solved by unscrewing the limb bolts before trying to press the bow correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is a good idea to wind out the limb bolts on any compound before completely relaxing the limbs. Some PSE's that are beyond parallel will tend to slide up the limb a little when pressing from relaxed but it is not a problem, you just need to use common sense and take things slowly. I have removed limbs from most modern compounds with the Bowa and have never had an issue.


----------



## nwla_bow_hunter

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> It is a good idea to wind out the limb bolts on any compound before completely relaxing the limbs. Some PSE's that are beyond parallel will tend to slide up the limb a little when pressing from relaxed but it is not a problem, you just need to use common sense and take things slowly. I have removed limbs from most modern compounds with the Bowa and have never had an issue.


I appreciate the response man! Just wanted to make sure there wasn’t some other trick I wasn’t forgetting. Believe me when I say that before i called frank. That bow was an absolutely nightmare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Ravin R15*

It was a big day today here in Bow-A-ville. I had the opportunity to tame an R15 today on my scrapper press. I'll be quite honest, at first I thought uhh ohhh we may have found the first xbow this press cant work on but I'm happy to say I was wrong. I'm also happy to say that my design goals were dead on because for the first time ever I had to use all four of my short axle protocols to pull it off. That means I had to flip the left side of the Power Bar around and also move the Power Bar out to the short axle location but also slide off the QD&T Bracket and unscrew my serving studs. Most of the time all you need to do to work on 99% of all other short axle bows is either flip the left end of the power bar over or just move the Power Bar out to the short axle position for the Clevis pin. Both are quick to do but not this time, I had to use all the tricks for this 10" ata xbow but I was relieved when that string dropped. 

And btw I shot the bow and it chronographed at 402 fps with the 20" bolts.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> It was a big day today here in Bow-A-ville. I had the opportunity to tame an R15 today on my scrapper press. I'll be quite honest, at first I thought uhh ohhh we may have found the first xbow this press cant work on but I'm happy to say I was wrong. I'm also happy to say that my design goals were dead on because for the first time ever I had to use all four of my short axle protocols to pull it off. That means I had to flip the left side of the Power Bar around and also move the Power Bar out to the short axle location but also slide off the QD&T Bracket and unscrew my serving studs. Most of the time all you need to do to work on 99% of all other short axle bows is either flip the left end of the power bar over or just move the Power Bar out to the short axle position for the Clevis pin. Both are quick to do but not this time, I had to use all the tricks for this 10" ata xbow but I was relieved when that string dropped.
> 
> And btw I shot the bow and it chronographed at 402 fps with the 20" bolts.



Very impressive Frank, not something we need to worry about down here, our government thinks crossbows are too much like guns so they are illegal in most states. 
A 10" ata bow is going to put any press to the test but I am not surprised you managed it with the Bowa.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the vote of confidence! 

I was chomping at the bit to get a few minutes with one of those little things and friend of a friend had just bought one and he knew I wanted to put this to rest. It was a high five moment for sure. I may still make a slight tweak to narrow down the Bottom Pivot Rods a touch to add some extra riser forgiveness to the set up in case someone wants to one up Ravin or if they reinvent this R15 model. 

Question. So even if a person is handicapped in some form and cant draw a bow its still banned down there? 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Very impressive Frank, not something we need to worry about down here, our government thinks crossbows are too much like guns so they are illegal in most states.
> A 10" ata bow is going to put any press to the test but I am not surprised you managed it with the Bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> I was chomping at the bit to get a few minutes with one of those little things and friend of a friend had just bought one and he knew I wanted to put this to rest. It was a high five moment for sure. I may still make a slight tweak to narrow down the Bottom Pivot Rods a touch to add some extra riser forgiveness to the set up in case someone wants to one up Ravin or if they reinvent this R15 model.
> 
> Question. So even if a person is handicapped in some form and cant draw a bow its still banned down there?


Yes mate, in most states that is true. They would have no problem getting a gun licence but crossbows are banned. If some people had their way compounds would be illegal as well but the government knows their would be too much backlash if they tried that on. The States that do allow crossbows have a lot of conditions on their ownership.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Plenty of good info in this thread on the best bow press available.


----------



## DBLlungIT

There is indeed. And when a buddy of a friend (neither of which are on atalk) showed up with the Ravin xbow I about fell over at the thought of pressing it. They both knew I wanted to get some footage with it. Was a great day for sure. 
>>>Had to use all of my short axle protocols on it. 
Loved it. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Plenty of good info in this thread on the best bow press available.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> There is indeed. And when a buddy of a friend (neither of which are on atalk) showed up with the Ravin xbow I about fell over at the thought of pressing it. They both knew I wanted to get some footage with it. Was a great day for sure.
> >>>Had to use all of my short axle protocols on it.
> Loved it.



That's just crazy Frank, when you say it can press anything you aren't kidding.


----------



## bear bows

nope he’s not kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tirving

I just picked-up a Bowa from a string builder here in the Portland area, all the bells and whistles, for a great deal. I am very excited and will be getting an SKB case soon for easy transport to the range 

I love this press, my other press is from 92safari and, while I love that press too, the Bowa seems to be better built and better all around.


----------



## tirving

*My press doesn't have these allen bolts*

Can someone tell me what size (length and diameter) and thread size, these allen bolts are (the one on the outside of the orange leg)? I just bought a Bowa from a string builder in town who purchased it a few months ago and it doesn't have these allen bolts on the stand section like in this picture


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

tirving said:


> Can someone tell me what size (length and diameter) and thread size, these allen bolts are (the one on the outside of the orange leg)? I just bought a Bowa from a string builder in town who purchased it a few months ago and it doesn't have these allen bolts on the stand section like in this picture
> View attachment 6531731


Frank will answer your question when he sees it mate but if you are in a hurry just call him, he will help you with any other issues you have as well.


----------



## tirving

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Frank will answer your question when he sees it mate but if you are in a hurry just call him, he will help you with any other issues you have as well.


I just PM-ed him, I am not sure I would be able to describe the bolts over the phone. Does your press have them? What are they for?


----------



## DBLlungIT

tirving said:


> I just PM-ed him, I am not sure I would be able to describe the bolts over the phone. Does your press have them? What are they for?


They're just stops for the floor stand extensions on the bottom half and the goose necks on top. You should see the 3/8"-16 tapped holes for them. *Takes two 3/8"-16 x 1/2" Button Head screws per side. 4 total. *
*BTW, my direct phone number is on the right side of every press...*


----------



## tirving

DBLlungIT said:


> They're just stops for the floor stand extensions on the bottom half and the goose necks on top. You should see the 3/8"-16 tapped holes for them. *Takes two 3/8"-16 x 1/2" Button Head screws per side. 4 total. *
> *BTW, my direct phone number is on the right side of every press...*


Thanks Frank!

Sent from my BND-L34 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirving

Awesome customer service from Frank. He straightened me out on a few things and I'm good to go. You really don't get this level of customer service these days. 
I'm going to do a complete set up in my target bow today, on the BowA.









Sent from my BND-L34 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT

tirving said:


> Awesome customer service from Frank. He straightened me out on a few things and I'm good to go. You really don't get this level of customer service these days.
> I'm going to do a complete set up in my target bow today, on the BowA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BND-L34 using Tapatalk


Looking good. *WELCOME TO THE TEAM!!!* 
You probably already know but on those Bowtech's with the P-shape Pillow Block's apply your point load directly under the fat part of the Pillow Block itself. Also, watch that your shoulder Bushing on the finger isn't to close to the bearing that you cant remove the string.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

tirving said:


> Awesome customer service from Frank. He straightened me out on a few things and I'm good to go. You really don't get this level of customer service these days.
> I'm going to do a complete set up in my target bow today, on the BowA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BND-L34 using Tapatalk



Frank has a passion for his press and his other products that shows in the way he supports them, you won't get better customer service or a better press.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I had an oldy in the press today, a 2009 Elite GT500, still going strong and just needing a new set of threads. With what we know about bow tuning today this bow can still hold its own with the best of them. Of course it was no problem for the Bowa, it handled it just like it handles every other bow on the market.


----------



## DBLlungIT

That's great Aussiedude. Must be the week for oldies. Had my 2008 38 Ultra in mine over the weekend for safety strap pics. On the split limbers I like running the strap across the limb pocket from corner to corner like shown. Holds much better. Can't really do that on a solid limb bow but then i cant even think of a max pre-loaded solid limb bow made. I don't think Hoyt has made one for years but then it doesn't matter what you bring to it - it will tame it and the offer still stands for a free press to anyone who can show me a compound bow it cant press. Yes, including any Oneida.


----------



## lunghit

Due to some creaking and popping noises in my new Bowtech Realm X I completely tore it down with my BowA. The press, as always, handled it with no problem. Thanks Frank for building a safe and strong press to work on all bows and thanks Bowtech for using zero lubrication on my bow. Now a deer won’t hear me draw.


----------



## tirving

lunghit said:


> Due to some creaking and popping noises in my new Bowtech Realm X I completely tore it down with my BowA. The press, as always, handled it with no problem. Thanks Frank for building a safe and strong press to work on all bows and thanks Bowtech for using zero lubrication on my bow. Now a deer won’t hear me draw.


With the new material for the limb pockets Bowtech specifically doesn't lube them and recommends no lube. My clicking and popping came from a bad cam and axel assembly, got it replaced, Bowtech yelled at the dealer for lubing the pockets to try and remedy the situation.


----------



## lunghit

tirving said:


> With the new material for the limb pockets Bowtech specifically doesn't lube them and recommends no lube. My clicking and popping came from a bad cam and axel assembly, got it replaced, Bowtech yelled at the dealer for lubing the pockets to try and remedy the situation.


My clicking and popping was 100% coming from the rockers. The wear marks on them was proof enough that it needed some grease. The noise was getting worse
over time and there was no way I was going to chance it on a cold quiet morning. My other Realm X is doing the same thing in the same area and I will be tearing that down too for some lube. I’m no engineer but there is no question in my mind that they need grease in those areas. Since I took care of it the bow is absolutely quiet and smooth. Anyway don’t want to derail this thread. Back to talking about the Bow-A.


----------



## DBLlungIT

lunghit said:


> Due to some creaking and popping noises in my new Bowtech Realm X I completely tore it down with my BowA. The press, as always, handled it with no problem. Thanks Frank for building a safe and strong press to work on all bows and thanks Bowtech for using zero lubrication on my bow. Now a deer won’t hear me draw.


Glad you got it handled brother. And thanks for recognizing safety and strength.


----------



## tirving

lunghit said:


> My clicking and popping was 100% coming from the rockers. The wear marks on them was proof enough that it needed some grease. My other Realm X is doing the same thing in the same area and I will be tearing that down too for some lube. No question in my mind that they need grease in those areas. Since I took care of it the bow is absolutely quiet and smooth. Anyway don’t want to derail this thread. Back to talking about the Bow-A.


It's an awesome press. So far, I haven't taken any of my bows does all the way yet, but I am 100% confident that I could, with no problems. 
I have tuned, replaced strings and tweaked my 2 bowtechs (realm X and Fanatic 3.0), an elite ritual, and a Cabela's special Bear that the peep was twisting 90 degrees on draw. All with ease, and confidence. Best press on the market, IMO.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I just fixed a creaking noise on my own Addiction Thursday night myself that I thought was coming from my grip - that I just glued on permanently in early spring. Did some cam shimming and decided to shim my limb to straighten up a little lean with a touch of preload on the week side and when putting it all back together I lubed my limb pockets because they were dry. And surprisingly I lost my creaking noise in the process.


----------



## lunghit

tirving said:


> It's an awesome press. So far, I haven't taken any of my bows does all the way yet, but I am 100% confident that I could, with no problems.
> I have tuned, replaced strings and tweaked my 2 bowtechs (realm X and Fanatic 3.0), an elite ritual, and a Cabela's special Bear that the peep was twisting 90 degrees on draw. All with ease, and confidence. Best press on the market, IMO.


Definitely the best press out there. I have owned a few including an EZ at the same time as the Bow A and sold the EZ press. Good luck this season brother.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Great to see Bow-A guys enjoying their machines. Mine got a serious workout again today as well. I hope every Bow-A pressin tech around the world super slams a Pope & Young animal this season. Share it here when ya do. If the Bow-A was behind it I'm sure Aussiedude (the op) wont mind.


----------



## PapaD

Awesome press and a great person to deal with. Thanks Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Great to see Bow-A guys enjoying their machines. Mine got a serious workout again today as well. I hope every Bow-A pressin tech around the world super slams a Pope & Young animal this season. Share it here when ya do. If the Bow-A was behind it I'm sure Aussiedude (the op) wont mind.



Always good to see what you blokes are harvesting over there Frank. When you have such a short hunting season you want to make sure your bow is 100% ready when you are standing in front of that trophy, with the Bowa it is easy to keep any bow tuned to its maximum potential.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Set up another Hoyt Powermax yesterday for my buddies son who's dad bought himself and both sons the same combo rig. Sweet starter bow i must say. Of-course the shop set him up 3" to long but in the end i had another very happy newbie smiling ear to ear & popping baseball size balloons consistently at 25 yards when he didn't even know how to put his release on. Yes, newbie. I set hybrids up in the press so the bottom cam is 1/8" behind the top. When drawn in two point contact and when he draws it - its still 1/8" behind the top. I kind of gave up checking for some noticeable difference but when I get a new or unfamiliar bow in it I like to check this out in double blind fashion. Its a mental thing so I don't wonder down the road if that might be the one bow that has to be checked via two point. If there is one out there requiring that I still haven't found it.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Restrung a Bowtech Insanity CPX, Elite Impulse 34 and a Darton DS3800 this week, all a piece of cake with the Bowa. No need to change adapters and no need to remove from press to set the timing, makes it so easy.


----------



## DBLlungIT

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Restrung a Bowtech Insanity CPX, Elite Impulse 34 and a Darton DS3800 this week, all a piece of cake with the Bowa. No need to change adapters and no need to remove from press to set the timing, makes it so easy.


Nice. Any of them draw stops need removed?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Nice. Any of them draw stops need removed?


No Frank, draw stops stay where they are, it's just all so easy with the Bowa.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thats good. I had a 3800 before but cant remember the draw stop details. The other 2 were a no brainer. I knew those were unaffected by point load position. Haven't seen one bow yet that draw stops needed removed. Actually not even close. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

My Bowa just turned 8 years old, still looks and works like new, great investment.


----------



## gad

More BOWA action at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/


----------



## DBLlungIT

The ole Bow-A has been getting a serious workout this season. I'll have to add some pictures soon.


----------



## gad

Thats great. Looking for news....


----------



## tirving

Does anyone have any pics of a Bowtech Fanatic, set-up on the Bow-a-Constrictor; I am having trouble getting it set-up to press and use the QD&T. The Pivot rods are set on the end of the riser, but the press fingers end up lower than the tips (bowtech recommends pressing at the tips only). I ended up using my 92safari in-line press instead, but want to use the Bowa, in the future.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I haven't come across a Fanatic as yet but looking at a photo the limbs don't look long enough to pose a problem. I'm sure Frank will reply shortly but if he doesn't just send him a message and he will get straight back to you.


----------



## tirving

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I haven't come across a Fanatic as yet but looking at a photo the limbs don't look long enough to pose a problem. I'm sure Frank will reply shortly but if he doesn't just send him a message and he will get straight back to you.


Thanks, I can wait as it may be something worth discussing on this thread for folks in the future.


----------



## DBLlungIT

tirving said:


> Does anyone have any pics of a Bowtech Fanatic, set-up on the Bow-a-Constrictor; I am having trouble getting it set-up to press and use the QD&T. The Pivot rods are set on the end of the riser, but the press fingers end up lower than the tips (bowtech recommends pressing at the tips only). I ended up using my 92safari in-line press instead, but want to use the Bowa, in the future.


I believe one of my customers this year has posted the very photo your looking for. But its nothing to press. You put the fingers right under the fat part of the pillow blocks and its a done deal. I'll look for the picture.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will try to get this photo for ya from another customer. They run 4 of my presses and carry over 80 brands of bows and 150 models of compounds and xbows but I am not sure they will have a Fanatic. In the meantime I will try to explain what you need to do. 

I assume you have a relaxed Fanatic. In this case you will need to do two things. 
*1*- Back out the power bar so that the tongue is a few inches from the left end of the right side tongue sleeve to make certain you have enough travel within the power bar to accomplish this. 
*2*- Briefly back out the limb bolts all the way and then start them back in but only go in say 8 threads. This raises the limb angle at the limb tips a great deal vs tightening down the limb bolt and laying the limbs flat out... 
3-Do your normal set up putting the finger tips right under the fat part of the pillow blocks. Crank the power bar and press the limbs maybe a third of the way and then stop. 
4-Crank in the limb bolts in to maybe 70% and resume cranking the power bar again the rest of the way to get the strings one. Once all together again you can crank the limb bolts in 100% if you want and use the QD&T to check and twist for cam synch.


----------



## tirving

DBLlungIT said:


> I will try to get this photo for ya from another customer. They run 4 of my presses and carry over 80 brands of bows and 150 models of compounds and xbows but I am not sure they will have a Fanatic. In the meantime I will try to explain what you need to do.
> 
> I assume you have a relaxed Fanatic. In this case you will need to do two things.
> *1*- Back out the power bar so that the tongue is a few inches from the left end of the right side tongue sleeve to make certain you have enough travel within the power bar to accomplish this.
> *2*- Briefly back out the limb bolts all the way and then start them back in but only go in say 8 threads. This raises the limb angle at the limb tips a great deal vs tightening down the limb bolt and laying the limbs flat out...
> 3-Do your normal set up putting the finger tips right under the fat part of the pillow blocks. Crank the power bar and press the limbs maybe a third of the way and then stop.
> 4-Crank in the limb bolts in to maybe 70% and resume cranking the power bar again the rest of the way to get the strings one. Once all together again you can crank the limb bolts in 100% if you want and use the QD&T to check and twist for cam synch.


Thanks, the bow is not relaxed at all. I will tinker a bit to figure it out; I needed to redo the set-up to tweak a few things.


----------



## tirving

The problem was, I rushed to set it up. I came home today, went into the garage, took my time, and My Fanatic 3.0 fit just fine in the press, and I could use the QD&T. I didn't need to do anything with the bow, so I didn't take pics. What I did wrong was, I didn't open up the press enough so when I attempted to set the bow up, the torque arms were too vertical, thus, requiring that the finger be all the way at the top of the torque arm, limited by the clevis pin. with the torque arms more horizontal, I the fingers/bypass accessories are a couple of inches from the top. All is good now. Thanks for the help everyone.
I'm not much of a "picture guy", but the next time I have a bit of time, I post a pic of the Fanatic 3.0 in the press and connected to the QD&T


----------



## DBLlungIT

Correct. If you forget to spread the Torque Arms part of the set up you wont be able to get it to the point of pressing it. When you said the fingers were to high I just assumed you had the limbs relaxed. Shout if you get in a bind. But remember > my cell number is on the press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Happy Thanksgiving to the Bow-A Nation crew!!! 
Yes, including the International super tuner crew out there who have a made in USA Bow-A press on your real estate. And further to all who enjoy our great sport. *


----------



## tirving

DBLlungIT said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving to the Bow-A Nation crew!!!
> Yes, including the International super tuner crew out there who have a made in USA Bow-A press on your real estate. And further to all who enjoy our great sport. *


You too buddy, thanks for keeping us stocked with awesome equipment to tinker with our bows! Also, thanks for the incredible customer service.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Thanks Frank, Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family mate, good time to reflect on what a great world we live in.


----------



## lunghit

Just shimmed my new PSE Evoke 35 and this press makes the job so easy and safe. I had to break the bow down four times to arrange shims and each time was a breeze. One of those times I wasn't paying attention and installed the shims between the outside of the limb and the E-clip. Of course I didn't realize that till the bow was all back together 

I couldn't imagine owning any other press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

lunghit said:


> Just shimmed my new PSE Evoke 35 and this press makes the job so easy and safe. I had to break the bow down four times to arrange shims and each time was a breeze. One of those times I wasn't paying attention and installed the shims between the outside of the limb and the E-clip. Of course I didn't realize that till the bow was all back together
> 
> I couldn't imagine owning any other press.


Glad you like it and thanks for your feedback.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I reckon Santa (Frank) would be busy finalizing all his Christmas orders for those on the nice list, anyone getting a Bowa for Christmas?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Merry Christmas to everyone on Archery Talk, I hope 2019 is full of health, wealth, bullseyes and full tags.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## tirving

FYI, if any of you are looking for a Bow-A, I am selling mine. I am in Portland, OR and will drive within a couple of hours. It's a great press, but I have 2 and need space in the garage. PM me if interested.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

tirving said:


> FYI, if any of you are looking for a Bow-A, I am selling mine. I am in Portland, OR and will drive within a couple of hours. It's a great press, but I have 2 and need space in the garage. PM me if interested.


These presses don't hit the secondhand market very often, somebody may get a bargain.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Don't forget to smear a little grease on the threaded rod occasionally and adjust the tension on the pivot bolts if required, the press is indestructible but it doesn't hurt to give a little love.


----------



## gad

TTT for the best in business.


----------



## Nutcase2be

Going to look into this press. Very interested because of the safety issues that it addresses. Frank being local helps too.


----------



## gad

Tons of this great press work at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/


----------



## gimmeryce

Anybody else getting website certificate expired/unsafe website warning?


----------



## dazz

yep i was gettig that as well but at least i have 19 posts now


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Nutcase2be said:


> Going to look into this press. Very interested because of the safety issues that it addresses. Frank being local helps too.


Safety for both the bow and the user were paramount when Frank designed the Bowa, you won't find a press half as good for the money.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press out there, plenty of info on this thread.
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=wow+bow-a-constrictor


----------



## jerkin

gimmeryce said:


> Anybody else getting website certificate expired/unsafe website warning?


Yeah, I was getting the same thing last week when I tried to look at them and it's still doing it today. I ended up just ordering one of the Pac presses off 92Safari, he responded right away and was easy to work with, hoping it's here next week.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Checking in*

Hi guys. I been pretty quiet on Atalk since late December because I went thru a pretty dramatic experience. Sadly my shop was broken into and had a bunch of my personal property stolen including several bows, guns, tools, trail camera's and they destroyed my atv trying to unsuccessfully hot wire it. That was a double whammy because I plow my huge driveway in the winter with my 4x4 atv and they destroyed my wiring harness in the process. Yes, all during a time when I was home. They got quite a lot but both myself and the sheriff deputy felt that the crack heads are obviously gonna try to come back for another run so that meant that I had a lot of work to do to fortify all windows and door's in both my shop and my house including adding a ton of new area lighting, surveillance cameras inside and out and eventually a quality security system. BTW my insurance wouldn't pay. 

So life got very crazy for quite a while and going to work at my day job felt like torture until I finally found a company that could give me the type of security system that I needed. Then and only then was I able to sleep at night & start feeling human again and not worry so much while at work. So for those who may have thought my archery business is the only thing I did - it isn't. I still did all I could to answer all emails and PM's that I received and kept the shim kits flying out the door but I didn't have the time I needed to put into my presses so I had my website shut down. That will be re-done tho. I can finally see my presses resuming sometime soon now and get back to turning them out and add the planned new line of shim's for .25" axles that guys been asking for. 

I will add that one person did email me with their phone sometime in January or February about a press and when I replied I got a pop up that said the email address didn't exist and all I did was hit reply. That's not the first time that has ever happened but I have no idea how I can get an email and it come up as a bad email address like that. Makes no sense to me but to my knowledge that is the only person that did not get a reply. 

In closing, I did find a few items of my property at pawn shops in my county and a couple surrounding counties. Chasing pawn shops is time consuming and absolutely no fun btw. I would guess that 90% of everything in them pawn shops are stolen goods but follow me here string & cable guys. In the state of Ohio if you buy or accept stolen goods you can be brought up on charges of receiving stolen goods. I will never personally buy anything i suspect is hot, never did and never will...And if you get robbed and your property ends up at pawn shops in this state you have to buy them back from the pawn shops. I know what your thinking and I'm not drinking prune juice here. Look it up. Pawn shops in this state are immune to this law. So where do you think crack heads in this state take their stolen goods to? You guessed it >>>> Their go to market..If you find it before they sell it they have to sell it to you for what they paid the crack heads for it. I cant make this stuff up.

Going to arm the system and get to bed. Thanks for all the support guys. Well be rocking again.


----------



## gad

Wow ! Sorry !


----------



## PapaD

Dang Frank, sorry to hear about all your troubles. Best of luck getting back to normal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blp68

Wow, sorry to hear that.


----------



## JBSquared

That sucks.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I hope things pick up for you from now on Frank.
The legal system needs some reforms where you are mate, having to buy back your own stolen property is ridiculous, it's no wonder some choose to take the law into their own hands when they get violated.


----------



## parwine

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## Backwoods540

That is a raw deal for sure. Thoughts with you while you recover.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press.


----------



## gad

sure


----------



## gad

new thunder ranch work using the BOA coming....


----------



## gad

check it out, more BOA action at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> check it out, more BOA action at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/


Good to see you putting the Boa to good use my friend.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ttt


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Good to see you putting the Boa to good use my friend.


Thunder Ranch Brazil never stops, thanks to BOA bow press for years of great service.


----------



## GTgamo

Is this press ever at the Louisiana sportsman shows? if yes - when is the next date? I.E. looking for shows that are within 75 miles of the GNO area - thanks..


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

GTgamo said:


> Is this press ever at the Louisiana sportsman shows? if yes - when is the next date? I.E. looking for shows that are within 75 miles of the GNO area - thanks..


If Frank doesn't respond he may be away mate, if you give him a call he will answer you, his number should be on his web page.


----------



## DBLlungIT

GTgamo said:


> Is this press ever at the Louisiana sportsman shows? if yes - when is the next date? I.E. looking for shows that are within 75 miles of the GNO area - thanks..


i sent you a pm


----------



## peterp

Hello,
I need to press a PSE Stinger X compound bow.

Where do the pivot rods go?
Do they go on the limb pocket?

PSE says nothing should contact limbs when pressing their bows.


----------



## tirving

peterp said:


> Hello,
> I need to press a PSE Stinger X compound bow.
> 
> Where do the pivot rods go?
> Do they go on the limb pocket?
> 
> PSE says nothing should contact limbs when pressing their bows.


I'm pretty sure you can't press most bows without touching the limbs.


----------



## peterp

I think they mean no contact on the limb at the limb pocket.

The pivot rods need to go somewhere when pressing this bow but not sure if it's ok on the limb pocket or it needs to go through the riser.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I have pressed many PSE Stingers with the Bowa, pretty sure there is provision for the pivot rods to go through the riser. I always place the pivot rods through the riser if there is provision for them, on bows that don't have a hole in the riser that is suitable then I place the rods at the base of the limbs. I have never had a problem but if the pivot rods are on the base of the limbs I do not use the draw facility of the press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

peterp said:


> Hello,
> I need to press a PSE Stinger X compound bow.
> 
> Where do the pivot rods go?
> Do they go on the limb pocket?
> 
> PSE says nothing should contact limbs when pressing their bows.


PSE is correct. Don't contact the limbs with the Pivot Rods. There is never any need to come in contact with them. But good that your questioning. Sorry Im late.


----------



## peterp

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I have pressed many PSE Stingers with the Bowa, pretty sure there is provision for the pivot rods to go through the riser. I always place the pivot rods through the riser if there is provision for them, on bows that don't have a hole in the riser that is suitable then I place the rods at the base of the limbs. I have never had a problem but if the pivot rods are on the base of the limbs I do not use the draw facility of the press.





DBLlungIT said:


> peterp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I need to press a PSE Stinger X compound bow.
> 
> Where do the pivot rods go?
> Do they go on the limb pocket?
> 
> PSE says nothing should contact limbs when pressing their bows.
> 
> 
> 
> PSE is correct. Don't contact the limbs with the Pivot Rods. There is never any need to come in contact with them. But good that your questioning. Sorry Im late.
Click to expand...

So go through the hole in the riser and pivot rod should contact bottom part of hole or no contact on riser neither


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

peterp said:


> So go through the hole in the riser and pivot rod should contact bottom part of hole or no contact on riser neither


I place the pivot rod as close as I can to the limb pockets.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## Cullboss

I am intrigued looks like a great press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Cullboss said:


> I am intrigued looks like a great press.


You won't find a press even close to the Boa for the money and you won't get better product support than you get from Frank.


----------



## Muskoka

How much will cost to get this great press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Muskoka said:


> How much will cost to get this great press.


You can check it out on the website but I would give Frank a call, he is a great guy that will advise you best on what you need.
http://buckeyearcherysolutions.com/


----------



## Bris1969

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still haven't found a bow the Bowa can't press.


----------



## gad

BOWA can press everything. Check it out at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

If you check the boa work at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/ you will see what it can do. There is nothing better.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> If you check the boa work at: https://www.facebook.com/thunderranchbrazil/ you will see what it can do. There is nothing better.


Good to see you are putting your Boa to good use my friend.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------

